# J'Bo's Back With Attitude!



## J'Bo (Mar 29, 2003)

Well i geuss i owe everyone a BIG explination, so here it is.
Sorry to take off so quickly 6 monthes or so again, things were kinda crazy in my life...but all is sorted out now.

Here is what has changed in the past 4 monthes:
New Home (great stylish little apart. in the heart of our tiny city)
No boyfriend (long story..dont even ask)
New Job (well jobs..personal training business is taking off and i have a day job as well that keeps the diet in tact)
New Trophey ( just finished competing in the first ever figure comp. here in Winnipeg and i won the Overall)
New Competition to train for (going to the Canadian Nationals in Edmonton, Alberta in May to represent Manitoba)

So that is the scoop on me...whats been going on with all of you? I need details people.

Well i geuss i should get down to it and start this journalling cause i only have 8 weeks today and i will be on stage competing for my figure pro card. Yippee. I know that i may have a couple years before i come close to grabbin the much sout after PC, but i am going there confident that i will learn alot and make a good impression on the judges.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 29, 2003)

*Nutrition Plan Til 5 Weeks Out*

Meal One (post cardio)
3 eggs and 2 egg whites, 1/3 cup of sweet potatos

Meal Two 
1.5 scoops of protein with 3/4 cup of skim milk and a 1/2 grapefruit or an apple

Meal Three 
chicken breast or tuna, 2 cups of green veggies, 1 Tbsp of hemp oil

Meal Four 
1.5 scoops of protein with water, 1 Tbsp of pb (to keep me sane for now)

Meal Five 
lean beef, salmon or chicken breast, 2 cups of green veggies

Meal Six (if i am up later than 11pm...yah like that is gonna happen) 
protein shake with water or 3 egg whites 

obviously i will cut and arrange some food depending upon how my body is doing, but my goal is to hit 10% in 8 weeks. 

i got my bf% tested last Thursday and i am 15% and 137lbs. I have gained a good 5lbs of muscle from last year.

Last year comp: 12% at 125lbs
This year comp: 11.5% at 129lbs
May comp: 10% at 127lbs (i think that it may be possible)

So lets see if i can pull this off. I am sure that i can. 

Diet starts on Monday.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Welcome back and congrats on your overall 

What organization is this that has pro figure? IFBB?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 29, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Hello W8.
Thanks for the grats.

Cant wait to read through your diary to see what you have been up to. 

Yes, it is the IFBB fed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi J'BO 

Welcome back....again 

DP


----------



## lina (Mar 29, 2003)

Welcome back honey! 

Congrats on the new place, Congrats on the new biz, Congrats on your Overall(!!!  ) but best of all, Congrats on loosing the bf! 

Good for you that things are going so well!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi J'Bo!

I want to wish you the very best and best of luck for your upcoming comp!

I sent you a regular email!  (Sorry I haven't had the time... Lots of new stuff to tell you!)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi JBo welcome back!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 29, 2003)

Welcome back.

And congrats on, well, everything!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 29, 2003)

glad to see ya J-BO.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 29, 2003)

*Blushing J'Bo*

Thanks everyone, you are all very sweet.

I cant wait to look through everyones threads and see what everyone has been up to. 
I am doing great.

Got my legs up from last year and concentrating on building my abs. I have had a few almost barf attacks from the ab workout in the past week and i love it. 

Hope all is well with everyone. 

I have lots to share. Tommorrow i have alot more time to chat.

Til then.

xox


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey J'bo!!  
So good to have you back!  

Congrats on all that's been going well for ya!! 

Looking forward to following your road to success! 

Jen


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks NG.

Well i just got back from my heavy squat day at the gym and i made some awesome improvements from last week.


Sunday March 30th, 2003 

Squats= 12 reps at 45lbs (warm up), 11 reps at 65lbs (warm up), 10 reps at 95lbs, 10 reps at 135lbs, 8 reps at 135lbs
*last week i could only do 1 set of 135lbs (6 reps)

Bent Over Rows= 4 sets of 10 reps with 45lbs
supersetted with
Pushups (close grip)= 4 sets of 12 reps 

25 minutes of weighted abs

Now my legs feel like lead posts.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

*Dissapointed*

Well i just scrolled through the site and i am sorry but i am a little dissapointed, it seems as though the site has less important info and alot more gab. When i was on here about 6 monthes ago there was a ton of useful information about training, supplements, and diets, now it seems as though the only threads that alot of responses are the online diaries and the open chat areas. I think that maybe we all need to do a little less gabbin about life, live life more, and try to inform and educated everyone more. Maybe i am just a stiffy. Anyone else notice that the site is full of gab and less info? Please dont take offence to this, its just an observation.


----------



## Dero (Mar 30, 2003)

Hmmmmm,back with an attitude,before I say anything else,is dat a good or a bad attitude???
I do have an attitude adjuster,if needed!!!
Hiya J'Bo!!!  
Good to hear from ya!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

It is a good attitude about most things in life. 
Good to see your still hanging around D.

Hey where is Madman?


----------



## Dero (Mar 30, 2003)

Which one are you reffering to as madman????
I could name a few... 
The Ozzy that lives in Yapan???
Pro'lly sleeping.
I see life is good to you,RIGHT ON!!! 
Keep it up!!!



Queen of the asparagus???OMG.
Could had chosen a better one!!!
He,he...
J/k!!!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 30, 2003)

Your diet makes me feel hungry.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

Hungry as in you want to eat it? Cause be my geust
Or hungry as in there is no food in it? Dont i know it


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i just scrolled through the site and i am sorry but i am a little dissapointed, it seems as though the site has less important info and alot more gab. When i was on here about 6 monthes ago there was a ton of useful information about training, supplements, and diets, now it seems as though the only threads that alot of responses are the online diaries and the open chat areas. I think that maybe we all need to do a little less gabbin about life, live life more, and try to inform and educated everyone more. Maybe i am just a stiffy. Anyone else notice that the site is full of gab and less info? Please dont take offence to this, its just an observation.



Agreed.  One of the reasons I am here less.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i just scrolled through the site and i am sorry but i am a little dissapointed, it seems as though the site has less important info and alot more gab. When i was on here about 6 monthes ago there was a ton of useful information about training, supplements, and diets, now it seems as though the only threads that alot of responses are the online diaries and the open chat areas. I think that maybe we all need to do a little less gabbin about life, live life more, and try to inform and educated everyone more. Maybe i am just a stiffy. Anyone else notice that the site is full of gab and less info? Please dont take offence to this, its just an observation.



I just started visiting IM a couple months ago, and i've got to say the amount of information i've gotten has been immense!  Everyone is very helpful, and very informative.

Can't speak for how this place was 6 months ago, but i certainly cant complain about how it is now.

Good luck on your quest for the PC!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Agreed.  One of the reasons I am here less.



I guess that is one solution, or those of us that have knowledge could try and post more. Just a thought.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I guess that is one solution, or those of us that have knowledge could try and post more. Just a thought.



I did say only "one" of the reasons.

Also, I like to learn as much as I like to help.


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

*MY WORD*

First, let me apologize to you J'Bo because I'm using your space in your diary to gab but the topic is here so... again, SORRY!

I suppose I could post more about Bodybuilding/Fitness but I don't really think anyone listens to me or thinks I have useful information.  On the other hand, there should be a select few that do know that my knowledge and idea's are useful and I have proven that! 

Even moreso, I'm VERY supportive to anyone in needs or request that I have gone on as far as offering my OWN discounts on supplements. I have also "GIVEN/SENT" samples  of various items.  Unfortunately, I can't give to everyone that request something though and I'm sorry.  Also, I MUST mention, I'm very supportive to everyone on IM.com as well.  I'm an avid supporter on local shows and competitions, fitness and modeling as well, too.

In the sense of Bodybuilding techniques and styles, I think it's somewhat limited because I don't really have a major change up in my routines!  I can SAY that my workouts are not my own creations but are guided by some of the best in South Florida!  I've had my own diary here and surely can start another one.

As for Dieting, I usually stay away from that and allow others that are more expertised in this field to wail away with their thoughts, guidance and theories.  As I do in life here.  If I have a client in which I will in three weeks, again, I usually send them to my appointed nutritionalist!  I do highly agree with Prince in his statement that with those with more knowledge SHOULD post more!!!

As for my gab, I know I'm VERY RIDICULOUS but unfortunately, I do enjoy the side gab of all my fellow IM.com members!  I find everyone has a great personality and are very unique.
I do read most everyone's posts and enjoy each and everyone one of them regardless of the topic.

OK, well, I guess enough of my gab and I will stop right here and leave you ALL with this message.

_I consider you all of my online friends and would love the oppportunity to meet with each and everyone of you during my travels.  Until then, Stay true, stay fit and stay healthy.  May all your dreams and goals be fulfilled._ 

D


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey girl!

Glad to see you back and in charge of your own life!

Congrats on the win!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i just scrolled through the site and i am sorry but i am a little dissapointed, it seems as though the site has less important info and alot more gab. When i was on here about 6 monthes ago there was a ton of useful information about training, supplements, and diets, now it seems as though the only threads that alot of responses are the online diaries and the open chat areas. I think that maybe we all need to do a little less gabbin about life, live life more, and try to inform and educated everyone more. Maybe i am just a stiffy. Anyone else notice that the site is full of gab and less info? Please dont take offence to this, its just an observation.



J'Bo.....

I know you've been away for a while....and don't mean your comment to sound so ludicrious....but I think you may have overlooked a lot....

A tremendous amount!

1)  The forums have been revised and the info is still there and evovling! It  is at the top of the forums (in a sticky.....with a new name) with additional information from when you left......

2)  Not a single serious person is denied timely or immediate respones....programs, solutions, or maybe just an open ear.  You personaly have just benefitted,  and enjoyed that in the past also.  The Training and Nutritional advice here is second to none.

3)  The entertainment value on many levels has intensified 

4)  People have become closer....and you being part of the family should recognize that....if you are here for business, keep it business, if you want friendship added in, that is available too....call it gab if you want....a persons journal is for them to decide...if you want to use other's journal's as tools....read through what you don't like.

5) and if you want to see what I am really talking about...a search on the word "Thank You" should do the trick! (just guessing)

6) And don't judge the site by the weekends...things change drastically during the week 

7)  If you want crisp and  mostly business...follow w8's CSH "Read Only" journal, Jodi, Ian, Pepper, Bladezz, others, and soon, as she posts more, Gabrielle (a national level competitor, pictures soon).

If you have a question, ask it...sorry nobody knew about TechO2...I gave you my best response privately........I believe everything and anything else you have ever asked before had multiple responses!  

..and while I see your point, as I am an offender of chat from your perspective......there is a reason which is my business only...and I take offense at your comment....if you want help, info, whatever, you have always gotten it here...and you always will!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: MY WORD*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> First, let me apologize to you J'Bo because I'm using your space in your diary to gab but the topic is here so... again, SORRY!
> 
> I suppose I could post more about Bodybuilding/Fitness but I don't really think anyone listens to me or thinks I have useful information.  On the other hand, there should be a select few that do know that my knowledge and idea's are useful and I have proven that!
> ...



David....I think you  have tons of useful information! 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

TP: Ok i am not the only one.

Prince: I completely agree with you.

Dave: Where do i start? Umm you sound like your taking the statment i made earlier as a personal attack. You kinda misread me if thats what you think..i wasnt talking about anyone in particular. You are the post whore still. lol. 

I simply made an observation that this site is starting to look more like a dating service or chat room rather than somewhere to learn and ask questions. If someone feels that they dont have enough knowledge to help or post threads, then that is the perfect opportunity to ASK QUESTIONS. You wont learn what you dont ask. 

I do however feel that it is a little hard to state your opinion and your approach to dieting and training because there are a few people that think that "its my way or no way" and that simply isnt the case. Humans in general are built the same however everyone is unique and thus diets and training must be altered from person to person. There is no right or wrong and diets arent black and white, what works for one may never work for another, so lets be open minded and take everyones suggestions and comments cause i know that everyone just wants to help others out.

Monolith: Yes, this is a great site however i think that it can just be better with some more Quality threads rather than Quantity. I have learnt SOOOO much from this site and i think that everyone should/could benefit from it.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd be hungry.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Monolith: Yes, this is a great site however i think that it can just be better with some more Quality threads




So start them!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> J'Bo.....
> 
> I know you've been away for a while....and don't mean your comment to sound so ludicrious....but I think you may have overlooked a lot....
> ...




Ditto...good post! Those that ask get all the help they need/want...those that have the information have already posted on things multiple times...short of bumping our own posts on a regular basis, there's not much more we can do until someone asks for help. There is a sick amount of information on training, nutrition and supps at this site, and if you've been away for 6 months and can't find it you're not looking hard enough!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks w8


J'Bo

Have you read this in your strolling? (even just the topics.....how many months of "catching up do you have?")

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=8


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> David....I think you  have tons of useful information!
> 
> DP



Thank you, DP.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> J'Bo.....
> 
> I know you've been away for a while....and don't mean your comment to sound so ludicrious....but I think you may have overlooked a lot....
> ...



I agree with everything that you have said. I know that this site offers alot to everyone. The people here are very informative and knowledgable, and give ALOT of their time to help others (including me). I am VERY thankful for this site and everything you and W8 in particular have done for me. However if i had no prior knowledge of what this site offered and i visited the site for the first time today it looks as though most of the info is in the chat section and isnt about training. Maybe its the set up or maybe its just me...but i think it (upon first glance) does not contain enough of the AWESOME and valuable information that everyone has given to me.

I know that you are offended and dissapointed that i would say such a thing and i am sorry, the comment obviously came out the wrong way.


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Dave: Where do i start? Umm you sound like your taking the statment i made earlier as a personal attack. You kinda misread me if thats what you think..i wasnt talking about anyone in particular. You are the post whore still. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

Well i geuss i did not look hard enough. I know that there is alot of information in here, but if its not infront of the average (like me) persons face then it is hard to find. Please let me know how i get access to this information and where i find instructions on how to find general topics? Maybe its just an organizational issue.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Well for starters...stop looking in open chat for diet and training information lol


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

Now that, that is over


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

So welcome back J'Bo! 

DP


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2003)

All I can say is that I do my best to read almost every thread, post replies where I feel I have knowledge, if I do not have an answer I usually start looking for it on the net, and then try to reply with the the info I find.

Just like everyone else here I am continually learning, and I often go to other sites/boards if I feel they're stronger in a certain area. 

When people make negative comments as Twin Peak did in this thread and others, I feel that is what degrades a board. If this board is so below his intellect/knowledge, or anyone else, I think we would all rather those type of people went elsewhere. 

However, as I said I often visit other boards and I do not find any that are superior, sometimes I find others that may be superior in one area like steroids, but this board has never been focused on anabolics. I do find boards that have members who THINK they're superior, but that's another story.


----------



## kuso (Mar 30, 2003)

Damned, there is a lot of gab in this diary and not much training info  

Welcome back


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I did say only "one" of the reasons.
> 
> Also, I like to learn as much as I like to help.




Excellent, I am going to teach you something right now!



Ready?




*The best way one can learn is to teach others.* 



.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok now that we got that out of our systems i better get to my diet and training. 

Prince i think that perhaps the conclusion i came to was just that it may be a little hard to locate some of the great information that is in this site. 

Everyone is a little too busy defending themselfs and typing everything that they do to enhance the site (when we all know what great things they do) instead of maybe being a little objective and thinking about what i had to say. Perhaps we all have been dieting a little too long. Maybe a new searching method? I will check out some other sites and maybe suggest some other ways that people could find the info a little better. Sound good?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Dissapointed*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Excellent, I am going to teach you something right now!
> 
> Ready?
> ...



I spend more than my fair share of free time, time I could be spending with my family, helping people in general, and on this site, in particular.

But offensive comments like these by someone "in charge" is another reason why I spend less time here, perhaps the biggest reason.  (Offensive, btw, in the negative implications it makes.)

BTW, Prince, your last post (the one I did not quote) takes my statements highly out of context, once again, and misinterprets what I said, once again.

J'Bo, sorry for taking up this space in your journal.

BTW, if critical comments make a place worse, rather than provide a spring board for improvement, well, I think everyone knows the inevitable conclusion.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2003)

Welcome back!

We're (the wife and I) are looking forward to your visit to Edmonton in May.  My wife's presonal trainer is competing in the same comp.  Hopefully we'll be able to at the very least, say hello.  

take care and train hard!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 31, 2003)

"BTW, if critical comments make a place worse, rather than provide a spring board for improvement, well, I think everyone knows the inevitable conclusion." 

That is what i am talking about. Thanks Prince sometimes i dont know how to put things as ellequintly as you do (nor can i spell)

NT= I cant wait to meet you and your wife in person. I will keep in contact and let you know how to find me at the comp. I am training harder than ever and plan on getting as lean as possible. Wish me luck. Is your wifes trainer competing in figure or fitness? Whats her name?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> "BTW, if critical comments make a place worse, rather than provide a spring board for improvement, well, I think everyone knows the inevitable conclusion."
> 
> That is what i am talking about. Thanks Prince sometimes i dont know how to put things as ellequintly as you do (nor can i spell)



Um, I wrote that.  And in *RESPONSE* to Prince's negative attitude.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 31, 2003)

*The Diet Begins*

Well this is day one of 54 days til the comp. I am sitting at 15% and plan on adjusting my diet as needed.

Monday March 31, 2003 

Meal One: 
Multi-Vitamin, Calcium, 5gr Glutamine
3 egg whites plus 2 whole eggs, 1 slice of cheese
*had no yams, gotta go shoppin*

Meal Two: 
1.5 scoops of orange-banana protein (ummm creamsicle)
1 cup of skim milk and an apple

Meal Three: 
1 chicken breast, 2 cups of broccoli, 1 TBSP dressing
*had no hempseed oil, more shoppin to do*

No cravings at all!!!!

Meal Four: 
1 scoop of protein and 2 tbsp of peanut butter

Well right after meal three i started to feel a little odd at work. After about 20 minutes i started getting really hot, dizzy and very disoriented. I had to leave work early cause i thought that i was going to pass out. Went home and relaxed and ate meal four and then i was feeling better. Little low on iron i think. I made it up at dinner.

Meal Five: 
Steak, scallops, oysters, (about 2 fists full total), 2 cups of mushrooms and asparagus

Went shopping and so tommorrow should be a great dieting day. 

One day down, only 53 to go.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT= I cant wait to meet you and your wife in person. I will keep in contact and let you know how to find me at the comp. I am training harder than ever and plan on getting as lean as possible. Wish me luck. Is your wifes trainer competing in figure or fitness? Whats her name?



She is in fitness I believe ... her name is Leanne Martins ... you can go to her website @ www.leannemartens.com

With my wfie hitting the weights and diet pretty seriously, I'm pretty excited for her to see what a competition is all about and maybe get her interested in competing in one.

Please do keep up up to date as the comp comes closer!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I do find boards that have members who THINK they're superior, but that's another story.



Yo.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 31, 2003)

Leanna Martens is a fitness competitor and a great one at that. She is beautiful, she was at the show in Winnipeg last year that i competed in. She seems like a really friendly competitor and great trainer. 

I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey J'Bo... whats with the skim milk?

I thought it was full of sugar, which makes it a no-no for cutting?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2003)

Leanne is an absolute sweetheart.  As a person, she is very cool.  As a personal trainer, she is great.  She is one of the very few who actually watches and comments on what you're doing and doing wrong.  However she pumps up her clients, it works.  What she told my wife is exactly what I've been telling her for 2 years.  Since January, she's done very well with the new diet and training schedule.

Oh ... Congradulations on your win!!  We're expecting much the same here when we see you.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey J'Bo... whats with the skim milk?
> 
> I thought it was full of sugar, which makes it a no-no for cutting?



Well i had 2 weeks of cheating from last show and so i need to slowly go down in sugar and calories. So the answer is "if i dont have it this week then i'll go nuts". Next week i may cut it out if my body needs to. I may not have to though cause i lose bf% pretty fast. At 6 weeks out i cut out all the dairy, for now i need the energy.

Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2003)

*Day Two*

Well i had a pretty good sleep last night, but it was alot shorter than normal and so cardio was out this a.m.

Meal One: 
1/3 cup of yams, 2 eggs and 3 eff whites with mustard
*yes, i actually ate mustard on my eggs with yams mixed in*

*Confession: had 4 raw cashews* 

Meal Two: 
1 scoop of protein, 3/4 cup of milk, an apple pear

*Hey does anyone know the breakdown of apple pears? and how high in carbs/sugars they are? I guess i should have figured this out before i ate one* 

Meal Three: 
Chicken breast, 1tbsp feta, 2 cups of broccoli

*Confession: I put a yummy cracker in my mouth and chewed twice and then i felt so guilty that i spit it out. Does this count as a cheat? I never swallowed!*

Meal Four: 
1 scoop of protein, water and 2 tbsp of peanut butter

Meal Five: 
steak, 2 cups of asparagus

Well wake up call to me...i got dunked in the bodyfat container this evening and it looks like i am doing cardio in the mornings now, so i best be getting off to bed.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi J'Bo  its good to have you back. (psst it me... peetrips)
You'll be glad to know that i no longer eat rice cakes and cottage cheese  I have been training with GP in the cyber training section, so no diary here for me. 
All the best in your comp.
Pete


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey PT, you will always be pt to me.

Great to hear that you are rice cake and cottage cheese free and that your training is going well. give me the details about your accomplishments.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

*Day 3*

Well i woke up at 6am and did 20 minutes of cardio and it felt really good. I forgot how....ummm.....challenging it is to get up so early.

Meal One: (after cardio)
1/3 cup of yams, 2 eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 slice of cheese

Meal Two: 
4 strawberries, 1 scoop of protein, 3/4 cup of milk

Meal Three: 
chicken breast, 1 tbsp feta, 2 cups of broccoli

*Confession: I put a green olive in my mouth...chewed 2 times... and then spit it out cause i felt too guilty...i gotta stop the chew and spit method...sounds like a new eating disorder.*

Tommorrow i am cuttin the feta out and taking the cheese outta meal one. Yah yippee!

Meal Four: 
1.5 scoops of protein, water, 2 tbsp pb


Meal Five: 
Steak with 2 cups of onions an mushrooms (cause bored of the broccoli)

*ate a more steak, mush, and onions about 2 hours later cause i was hungry. (should of had the greens

*Confession: had a slice of hard cheese and 5 cashews while i was making dinner* Now the cashews are finished so i cant cheat on them anymore


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Day 3*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Confession: I put a green olive in my mouth...chewed 2 times... and then spit it out cause i felt too guilty...i gotta stop the chew and spit method...sounds like a new eating disorder.*





I love your confessions.  "i ate 3 nuts" and "i put an olive in my mouth".

Wow, better cut those out or you'll never drop the bf! 

But hey, i admire your dedication.  It's a lot more impressive than mine... *shoves detour in mouth*


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey J'Bo~ Glad your back girl! Your meals look good.. I am A lot like you

Oh I do the chew & spit thing too.. way too often!!! 

Take care~ Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

BTW mono i am 8 weeks out and i dont want to drop bf% too fast. Now that i have upped my cardio and have been eating clean for a week i am going to wait to drop all my dairy. Drop too fast and cut too much and i wont have anywhere to go by week four. Thanks for the concerns though and i am glad that you are amused by my chew and spit techinque. It is kinda warped. Well its 2:30 here and i am starting to fade out. Only 30 min. til my next meal, yippee!!! Keep commenting, i love to here what everyone's opinions are.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey PT, you will always be pt to me.
> 
> Great to hear that you are rice cake and cottage cheese free and that your training is going well. give me the details about your accomplishments.


I posted some pics here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16071
I've gone from 182lb at 16.5% to 198lb at 14% 
Bought a new house just before Christmas too.

And yes i think we have found a new eating disorder


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

Great job PT. Keep on trekking. Whats your next goal?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

Remember that competetion last September that i dogged out on? Well this time i'm in!! My mate's helping me with my posing, i got a fantastic lady doin my routine and all i gotta do is sit back and shit myself  
I'd like to get to about 10% asap and stay there for a while before i rip right up for the show.

You've only got 8 weeks!?! Go J'bo  Go J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks PT. I will do my best. My goal is to come in top 10.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

*Wednesday, April 2nd*

Well here was the workout for today

Roman Deadlifts= 2 warm up sets, 10x115lbs, 8x115lbs, 7x115lbs
*oohhhh perky butt

Lying 1 1/4 leg curls superset with butt buster= 2 sets of 10 reps at 40lbs
*was going to do calves except there goes my calves cramping even if i try to flex the calves

Straight arm pushdowns (10x50, 8x50, 7x60)superset with wide grip lat pulldowns (9x70, 8x70, 5x70)

NG Seated cable rows= 10x50, 10x60, 10x70) 
* i need to go heavier next time

15 minute ab circuit (almost upchucked)

Well i made the mistake and left the gym when i felt that i could have done some more legs. I never know when enough is enough and if i should do more. I fee that i cant lift any heavier on deadlifts cause my forearms burn before my ass does. 

I figure that i would hit my hams and butt on Wednesdays and then Sundays hit the Quads and calves (if i can) hard.

Whatcha guys think?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

New Training Schedule for the next 4-5 weeks 

Sunday: 
BB Squats (2 warm up sets and 3 working sets)
Leg Presses (3 working sets)
Calve Raises (2 sets if i am able to contract calves)
Ab Circuit

Monday: 
Clean and Press (1 warm up and 3 working sets)
Arnold Presses (2 working sets)
Cable Laterals (2 sets)
Reverse Pec Dec (2 sets)


Tuesday: 
40 minutes of Cardio
Ab Circuit

Wednesday: 
SL Deads or Roman Deads (2 warm up and 3 working sets)
Lying Leg Curls (2 working sets)
Butt Blaster (2 sets)
Ab Circuit

Thursday: 
Wide Grip Chins (3 sets)
Bent Over BB Rows (3 sets)
Seated Rows (2 sets)
Ab Circuit

Friday: 
Pushups (3 sets)
Cable Crosses (3 sets)
Dips (3 sets)
Rope Pulldowns and Cable Curls (3 supersets)

Saturday: 
40 minutes of cardio
30 minute barfing ab routine


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

You'll do better than top 10 girl!!
Do legs until you have to fall down stairs to get down them 
Do you use wrist straps for your deadlifts??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

No i dont use wrist straps. i should?

Top 10 is reasonable but secretely i would like top 3. I will do my best. First place gets their Pro Card into the IFBB figures. I am planning on getting that next year.  

Going hard on the legs and abs til i upchuck or pass out. The butt feels ohh so sore today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> New Training Schedule for the next 4-5 weeks
> 
> Sunday:
> ...



Add another day of abs.  

Chest -- add some pressing movements.  Kill the pushups on leg day.

Shoulders -- where is your rear delt work?

What the hell is a push press?

Go to failure, always, and utilize 2 or 3 drops on the heaviest set of each exercise.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> What the hell is a push press?



Cross between a C&J and a military press.

You start with the weight resting on your chest region, and then use your legs to help push the bar up.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Well actually i meant a clean and press (i get them mixed up).

TP, i like doing the push ups cause i have to practice them for our fitness preformances (every second weekend). I am doing abs pretty much each day (a 20 min. circuit) unless i dont have the time. I'll cut the pushups on leg day. Should i add anything else on the leg day? I dont know what to do for rear delts. Suggestions? Check out my revisions above.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2003)

I know this might sound negative but anyway.............
In reference to supplement and training info.......
I like Prince visit many boards. I feel alot of people here have become almost like family and it is good to talk and chat about other things other than training. Besides, look at most boards on suppplements. You have ten thousand questions on "Which Creatine should I take?' and "Which Protein should I take" and so on and so on!!!!!!!! How many times can you answer this? It gets old. If a person can't search for the thousand threads that are there, it is not worth my time to answer. Now if something new comes out, that is worth new discussion. I'm like Prince, I only post if I think there is something not already covered.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Day Four 

Meal One: 
1/4 cup of yams, 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, with mustard
*blah i want my cheese back*

Meal Two: 
1.5 scoops of protein, 3/4 cup of milk, an apple pear
*cutting milk out on Monday*
*Can someone tell me what the breakdown of an applepear is?* 

Meal Three: 
tin of tuna, 1 tbsp full fat mayo, 2 cups of broccoli

*Confession: damn i gotta stop this. I put a sweet pickle in my mouth chewed twice and then started laughing and spit it out* 
No Swallowing.

Meal Four: 
1.5 scoops of protein with water and 2 tbsp of pb

Cheat Snack: 
Well i was too effin tired to train without food in my tummy so i had to eat something. I had an apple pear and then headed to the gym. Bad me. 

Meal Five: 
chicken breast, 1 cup of spinach and 1 cup of mushrooms with 1 tbsp of feta (i couldnt resist) 
*That meal was sooooooooo tasty*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Ok Then*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I know this might sound negative but anyway.............
> In reference to supplement and training info.......
> I like Prince visit many boards. I feel alot of people here have become almost like family and it is good to talk and chat about other things other than training. Besides, look at most boards on suppplements. You have ten thousand questions on "Which Creatine should I take?' and "Which Protein should I take" and so on and so on!!!!!!!! How many times can you answer this? It gets old. If a person can't search for the thousand threads that are there, it is not worth my time to answer. Now if something new comes out, that is worth new discussion. I'm like Prince, I only post if I think there is something not already covered.



*I was simply stating my opinion and you dont have to agree on it. Yes it is nice to chat about things other than training but shouldnt you do that with REAL live people. I couldnt find info before but i can find quite a bit now that i have looked hard enough. Should people have to look hard? Comments can be used to better a site and are not done to hurt people. I do agree that there are alot of repeat questions and DP and W8 always do a great job of linking people to the answers (as well as other people). *


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 3, 2003)

Do them (pushups) on chest day then.  Unless there are not that intense and can qualift as "active rest", if so, leave them on leg day.

Not sure how I missed this but WHERE IS YOUR DIRECT ARM WORK????


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ok Then*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *I was simply stating my opinion and you dont have to agree on it. Yes it is nice to chat about things other than training but shouldnt you do that with REAL live people. I couldnt find info before but i can find quite a bit now that i have looked hard enough. Should people have to look hard? Comments can be used to better a site and are not done to hurt people. I do agree that there are alot of repeat questions and DP and W8 always do a great job of linking people to the answers (as well as other people). *


J'bo, my response was not aimed at you. It was just a general statement. It was just my idea on why there was not more info you were looking for. And like DP he answered one in a PM. So there would be no info there.


----------



## lina (Apr 3, 2003)

Apple pear is the same as "Japanese Pear"

fitday

1 fruit
115.5 cals
0.6 g fat
29.2 g carb
1.38 g protein


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Do them (pushups) on chest day then.  Unless there are not that intense and can qualift as "active rest", if so, leave them on leg day.
> 
> Not sure how I missed this but WHERE IS YOUR DIRECT ARM WORK????



The pushups are more for just maintaining my chest strength, so i may leave them there.

My arm workout is only on fridays: I do bodyweight dips til failure x3 and then i do a rope pulldown and cable curl supreset. My arms are fine in size right now so they stay nice and shapely with just one superset.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

DG= i understand. 

Lina= thanks.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DG= i understand.


I knew that was going to sound wrong but I didn't mean for it too.
On some boards, if you ask simple questions that have been asked before like that, they will ban you.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Apple pear is the same as "Japanese Pear"
> 
> fitday
> ...



Is that Nashi?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Nashi?
Whatcha talkin about Mister?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah K a nashi is an apple pear


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No i dont use wrist straps. i should?


Give em a try and see what you think? Does your gym have sets u can borrow?


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah K a nashi is an apple pear



Nashi is actually Japanese for pear. And it tastes great too


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

*What the Hell is Going on?*

Well this week i have dropped 3 lbs already. That isnt a good thing. I think that it maybe water though, but man is that alot of water. I was up to 140lbs 1 week after my comp. and now 3 weeks later i am down to 133lbs. I competed at 129lbs. I want to come in at 125lbs this time around.

Thursday April 3, 2003 Workout 

Push Presses (ummm i love them) 10x45, 10x55, 8x65, 7x65, 5x65(more than i have ever done)(Yippee)

Arnold Presses (love these even more) 10x20, 8x25, 6x25 (if i had a spotter i think that i may have been able to do 30's, next time i will)

Cable Laterals 10x10, 8x20

Incline Rear Delts 8x10, 8x10

20 min ab circuit

Well my shoulders are dead and i could barely lift my laundry out of the washer, so i think that i went as hard as i could (without puking or pulling something)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Nashi is actually Japanese for pear. And it tastes great too


But thats what we call apple pears here eh ??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: What the Hell is Going on?*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well my shoulders are dead and i could barely lift my laundry out of the washer, so i think that i went as hard as i could (without puking or pulling something)


Good Girl !!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I will ask the gym if they have any straps when my dead day comes up. I'll let you know how it goes.

Ummm nashi. Hehee. A crunchy and juicy pear taste with a hint of apple essence, what else could you want?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Yah eh.

Thanks for the round of applause, i am heading to the bath to soak my limp shoulders now.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> But thats what we call apple pears here eh ??



Sure is...though the ones there are a little smaller than here


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

really...thats one i have never heard before.
glad you dropped into my journal Kuso, long time no chat.
i missed you.
my friend is in japan now and she has become a shoppoholic.
i may go and visit her in the fall.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

if the SARS dont get me.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually J, I welcomed you a few pages ago but you ignored me   

Where she living? She a hottie?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I probably ignored you cause you had nothing nice to say. haha.

She is living in ??? near osaka if i remember correctly..remember shes on the water..i cant remember dammit...and yes she is a hotty.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

Osaka is too far to go from here  Unless you are there too


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

Day Five 

Woke up feeling great. Headed to the gym for my 20 min cardio session. I think i pulled my hammy though, gotta head over to the massage therapist at lunch time.  

Meal One: 
4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of yams and i added that cheese slice again (i found the meal easier on my tummy by having that extra fat)

*Confession: I will be cheating at meal four today but i am going to make sure that i have an extra .5 scoop of protein. My work is having a bagel and muffin break so i have ordered a blueberry explosion muffin from Tim Hortens (cant wait)* 

That will be one of my mini cheats today. Then back to the normal diet this weekend. 

I havent eatin this meal yet...i am anxiously awaiting my strawberries cause my tummy is a rumbling...water will have to do for another 30 min.

Meal Two: 
1.5 scoops of protein, 3/4 cup of milk, 4 strawberries

Meal Three: 
tin of tuna, 1 tbsp of mayo, 2 cups of asparagus
*ummmm*

Meal Four: 
blueberry burst muffin (not that great of a cheat, too damn small) 1.5 scoops of protein with water

*i am wired today and my shoulders are LEAN, too bad my ass isnt, geuss the muffin wont help that* 

Meal Five 
ground Beef, slice of cheese, mustard, pickle, and mayo
*bad dinner*

Tea


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

*Damn*

well i am supposed to get busy and write up my sponsor letters, and i am sooo not motivated to do them. 

I have appointments with 5 possible sponsors next week and i cant get my butt in gear. Does someone want to write them for me? I'll pay you.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> New Training Schedule for the next 4-5 weeks
> 
> Sunday:
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Damn*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am supposed to get busy and write up my sponsor letters, and i am sooo not motivated to do them.
> 
> I have appointments with 5 possible sponsors next week and i cant get my butt in gear. Does someone want to write them for me? I'll pay you.



How much? 

If it helps at all....what I did years ago was create an "Althletic Resume", tying in anything I had done in my life that applied as far as events, education, experience (vocationally)...etc....Even though I was a Businessman, it looked like I was a major jock (don't fuck w/that please).....I added a few personal interests..so it looked like a basic resume.....helped alot to have 106 sporting events/races...

Then I prepared a cover letter explaining to the company why I was "High Profile" even though I was not a Professional or even Semi-Pro for that matter, how I had high visibilty with the masses, showed continual improvent on their product/service, and how others contunually  ask me "What" I'm doing or using.  (as opposed to a Pro, who comes. wins, and goes)  Actaully did help even more when I started winning, made the sponsors happy and showed where I came from and where I was going!

Finally..I explained how I would promote them.....funny...same letter worked for a lot of companies, and got me a lot of free stuff 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks DP. I have an outline already and it includes most of that stuff. I just have a hard time writing the thing out, since i write in half french/english. My grammer is TERRIBLE, if you havent noticed. LOL.

How much do you want? I am serious.


----------



## Dero (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks DP. I have an outline already and it includes most of that stuff. I just have a hard time writing the thing out, since i write in half french/english. My grammer is TERRIBLE, if you havent noticed. LOL.
> 
> How much do you want? I am serious.


Something halh french and half english...I should be able to desipher that!!!
Hiya JBO!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 5, 2003)

No D i have to write someting in english (notice da accent) witout sounding like a frenchy. Dah english is da problem i cant getit down wit out using grammar en francais. Tu comprends?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

Oui je comprends. 


How much for a kick in the as to make you do it? 

Why don't you do it.......and ask somebody to edit it for you...that's what w8 and I do when we write....we edit each other and it comes out well  

Seriously.....then you get it pretty much like you want it, you are 'selling yourself" after all? 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, i know i have to get my ass in gear, writing letters is my least favorite thing to do. I NEED to do them though, so by next weekend i hope the meet with all my potentials.


----------



## Dero (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No D i have to write someting in english (notice da accent) witout sounding like a frenchy. Dah english is da problem i cant getit down wit out using grammar en francais. Tu comprends?



Watt accent???
  



Ye comprend absolument!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 7, 2003)

Monday April. 7th, 2003 

Well i had a good weekend, except my spirits are WAY down today. Dont quite know whats going on other than the fact that i am  

6:00am 20 min cardio

7:30am 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup of yams and a cheese slice
*plus supps.

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein, 3/4 cup of milk, an apple pear

12:30pm chicken breast, 2 cups of spinach and mushrooms, 1tsp dressing, 1 tbsp feta

3:30pm 1.5 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp pb

5:00pm and apple pear

5:30pm weights (see routine below)

7:30pm steak, 2 cups asparagus, 1 tbsp mayo


----------



## Dero (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Monday April. 7th, 2003
> 
> Well i had a good weekend, except my spirits are WAY down today. Dont quite know whats going on other than the fact that i am


That time of year!!!
 
It's called cabin fever!!!
aka SAD.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 7, 2003)

I geuss it doesnt help that we just got 15cm of snow this weekend. Time to head over to the tanning beds.


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

My tanning bed is either Ft. Lauderdale or South Beach!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for rubbing it in Dave.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 7, 2003)

!!!!!OUCH!!!!!! 

Holy crap i dont know what came over me today but this was the hardest leg day i have ever had. I now cant walk or sit or lay down.

BB Squats 10x45, 10x65, 10x115, 10x135, 8x135
45* Leg Press 10x90, 10x115, 10x140, 10x165, 8x200 (i have no idea how i did this)
Seated Calf Raises 10x35, 8x35, 12x35 (the calfs were cramping the entire time)

Well this was the heaviest that i have ever trained my legs and BOY are they going to feel it tommorrow.


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks for rubbing it in Dave.




Anything to convince you to move down here!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

No kiddin.
Well it's workin, at least for the winters. Summers are crazy fun here.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

Tuesday April 8th, 2003 

7:30am 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, 1 slice of cheese, 1/4 cup of yams

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein, an apple pear

*dropped the milk in morning cause i am not that hungry between meal 2 and 3

12:30pm tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 2 cups asaparagus
*ummmmmm*

3:30pm 1.5 scoops of protein, 3 tbsp pb

5:30pm tin tuna, 1tbsp mayo

Workout 

7:30pm steak and 2 cups of broccoli

*Confession: NONE HeHEHEHEHEHE.*


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No kiddin.
> Well it's workin, at least for the winters. Summers are crazy fun here.




*COUGH* *cough* *COUGH*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

You need some cough medicine Dave?
Or is that a hair ball caught in your throat?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

[SIZE=]MY LEGS ARE KILLING ME![/SIZE] MY LEGS ARE KILLING ME!


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

It's about f'n time, girlie!  I'm glad to hear when your legs are in pain!  It means something is going right!


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> !!!!!OUCH!!!!!!
> 
> Holy crap i dont know what came over me today but this was the hardest leg day i have ever had. I now cant walk or sit or lay down.
> ...



What about a third movement for legs??  Such as Leg extensions??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

Dont push it motha effer. I cant even walk today. I was going to actually do 2 sets of leg extensions but i couldnt walk over to the machine.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2003)

What about your hammies babe


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

I do hammies on Thursdays Riss.


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dont push it motha effer. I cant even walk today. I was going to actually do 2 sets of leg extensions but i couldnt walk over to the machine.




Hmmmnnn............. grrrrrr.....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2003)

Tuesday April 8th Training 

I am happy that i even made it to the gym since my effin legs are in sooooo much pain.

Bent Over BB Rows 10x45, 10x55, 10x65, 8x65 *can start heavier next time*

Seated Cable Rows 10x60, 10x70, 10x80 *k apparently i am misjudging what i can lift, must go up*

Bent Over Cable Rows 10x30, 10x40, 8x50 *i dont know what is going on here, i swear that i am not taking anything but i sure can lift alot heavier in the past couple of weeks*

Abs


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 9, 2003)

you lift heavier girl!

Do you have any dates for your comp here in Edmonton?  Leanne's been very busy with her p/t and we haven't had time to ask her about it.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 9, 2003)

Yep the date is May.24th and it is at the Citadel Center (i think thats what it is called). Go to www.cbbf.net to get the rest of details on where you can get tickets. 

I should lift heavier? I know. I am underestimating my strength. Promise next week my weights are going through the roof.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 9, 2003)

Wednesday April 9th, 2003 

6am 35 min cardio

8am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup of yams (bye bye cheese  )

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein, an apple pear

12:30pm 2 cups of spinach, chicken breast and sicko vinegar 

*Note: Dave i cant believe you told me to eat this...vinegar and spinach with chicken....not only does it smell like moldy shoes...its TASTES worse! Thanks.* 

Well this diet better get me lean, cause i am sacraficing alot here.

3:30pm 1.5 scoops of protein and 2 tbsp of pb

5:30pm an apple pear (opps)

7:30pm steak, 4 egg whites, 1 whole eggs, 1 cup of veggies

Tea.


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I think you should be pushing 500 lbs Leg presses personally!    Also, Bent over BB rows should be around 165 lbs.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 9, 2003)

Piss off.


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Piss off.




Be nice, now!  

Go jump in your hammock!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks muchly J'Bo.  I'm assuming we'd want to see the finals and not the prejudging ...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 9, 2003)

Wednesday April.9th Workouts 

35min a.m cardio 

Pushups 12, 10, 10
Cable Crosses 10x30, 10x40, 8x40
Dips 13, 10, 8
Rope Pulldowns (drop sets) 
Three sets of: 10x40, 5x30, 5x20

45min cardio 

Now that i cant see nor can i move i am going to go to sleep.


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo
> 
> Now that i cant see nor can i move i am going to go to sleep. *_


_*
Why can't you see????



 I wonder if you can see this     

*_


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 10, 2003)

Thursday April 10th, 2003 

Well i picked the color chocolate, cause i cant eat it so i might as well type with it.

8am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup yams

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 5 strawberries

12:30pm 1.5 cups of spinach, chicken breast and vinegar

*This is the most boring journal i have ever read.* 

*PRE-CONFESSION: my sister is coming into town this weekend and i am in charge of making dinner Saturday and Sunday night. So i am going to cheat. I will make sure to journal it all so that you can all see my progress go to hell.* 

Anyways i cant wait to do my hammy workout tonight. Ahhh hammies.

3:30pm 1.5 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp pb

5:30pm an apple pear

7:30pm steak and 2 cups of spinach


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 10, 2003)

I couldnt see cause my eyelids were closing silly.

So hows the weather there today D? Haha its 20 again today here. Haha.


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I couldnt see cause my eyelids were closing silly.
> 
> So hows the weather there today D? Haha its 20 again today here. Haha.


12 and sunny!!!I'll take it!!!
OH,I see...Why are your eyelids closing???
Are you saying that you're tired???
Is dat what you're saying???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hammy Day Thursday April 10th 

Roman Deads 10x45, 10x65, 10x115, 8x120, 6x120 (those straps sure helped) *went heavier than ever

Lying 1 1/4 Leg Curls 6x40, 6x40, 5x40 (done with 2 sec pause at top of contractions)

Butt Blaster 10x50, 10x50

Well now that my quads felt 100% better today i thought that it may be a good idea to not be able to feel my butt and hams tommorrow. OUCH sore already.


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Very impressive!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG did Dave just compliment me? That is weird. Never heard that one before. Must be the weather.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

Maybe because you've straightened me out!  Seriously, I'm glad your putting forth a concerted effort and though all this agonizing pain, I believe, you will be rewarded with what you've asked for!  

Better/stronger and BIGGER legs!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2003)

Yah well i better, cause i have to leave work today to get a massage cause i cant sit down. STOP LAUGHING. When i woke up this a.m i did 35 min cardio to lossen them up a bit, however stretching was terrible. I am sitting here  cause i am in soo much pain. My pants are tight.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2003)

*43 Days out and Counting (April 11th, 2003)* 

Well since everyone keeps giving me these oatmeal recipes i decided one last time to give oatmeal a shot...i have no comment and am never going to listen to people telling me that oatmeal tastes good again. 

6am 35 min cardio

8:00am  1/2 cup oatmeal, 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1tsp no sugar added jam (that did not even help the taste)

*not eating for taste here (obviously) so why try with this pancake wanta-be.  

Note: I will not be doing my evening cardio tonight and i am switching my back and biceps training to Saturday afternoon. I am doing a fitness preformance tonight and then goign out dancing so that will be my cardio.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

April 14th FOOD LOG 

8:00am 1/2 cup of rice, 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg

10:30am  1.5 scoops of protein powder and 1 cup of cantaloupe

12:30pm tin of tuna, 1 tsp of hemp oil, 1.5 cups of broccoli

*I think that i am coming down with something cause i am sooo tired. I slept 10 hours last night and i feel like i could sleep another 10.*  

Maybe i am tired because i had 2 preformances this weekend and a photo shoot that was supposed to be 1 hour but lasted 3.5. Can't wait to see the pics though.

4:00pm 2 tbsp peanut butter, 1.5 scoops of protein

5:15pm workout

7:00pm steak, 2 cups of broccoli (broco salad was raw, now i am bloated)

*Hey Dave..wait til you see what i lifted today. You will be proud.*


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks good, Queenie!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

Wait til you hear about the Hammock. Hahaha. Extra Cardio.


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

oh brother


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

Thats right baby.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

Crazy Quad Day April 14th, 2003 

BB Squats 10x45, 10x95, 10x115, 10x135, 8x155 (must be the rice. heheh.)

Alternating Leg Extensions 10x40, 10x40 (i did these just to keep my legs warm while i was waiting for the leg press machine)

Leg Presses (One Legged) 7x90, 6x90

*I could barely stand after the leg presses and there was no way in hell that i could do one more rep. That was a good workout!*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi J'Bo...I haven't welcomed you back, yet so....WELCOME BACK!! Nice to see you around again.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks buff.
Good to see you too.
I did not know who you were at first until you put the NB nickname up. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Crazy Quad Day April 14th, 2003
> 
> BB Squats 10x45, 10x95, 10x115, 10x135, 8x155 (must be the rice. heheh.)
> ...


 Way to go J'bo..... hey that rymes 
Go Girl


----------



## david (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice to see your leg workout!  How you feeling being that your comp is 5 or 4 weeks away?  Are you seeing any difference?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2003)

Well after my 4 days without dairy and mayo  i looked REALLY lean and striated. I have lost 4 lbs in 4 weeks and i am going to get my calipers done again in a couple of weeks. 

I am happy with my progress, except i wish my damn legs would be alot bigger. I am going to continue training them hard and make sure that next year they are alot more muscular. 

5.5 weeks out from comp. and i am busy getting all my stuff together and we booked our flights last night. Yippee seat sale is on!!! 

I know that i can hit my goal of 11% by contest time and by next bf testing i hope to be 13%. I am sure that i am already. 

I just have to stay focused and stay away from grocery stores and the Easter bunny.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2003)

Tuesday April 15th, 2003 

6am  35 min cardio

8:00am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg (knew i was going for sushi at lunch so i did not have anything else)

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 cup of cantaloupe

12:30pm tuna and salmon sashimi, 1 tbsp pickled ginger, 1 shrimp, 1/4 avocado, seaweed, 1/4 cup of rice (bad jenny)

*No Easter Dinner for me* 

3:30pm 1.5 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp pb and a cookie plus 3 crackers (i slipped)

5:30pm  apple pear (pre-workout)

2 hour workout 

7:30pm steak, 4 egg whites, 1/4 cup rice, 2 tbsp cheese (this is terrible)

*Well as you can tell i went off the deep end here. I am not going to even type out what i ate after dinner. I was feeling discouraged and ate crap food. Better tommorrow though (couldnt be worse)*


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well after my 4 days without dairy and mayo  i looked REALLY lean and striated. I have lost 4 lbs in 4 weeks and i am going to get my calipers done again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> *I'm so happy for you due to strong will and determination!   *
> ...


*Just hate chocolate and you'll be fine, dear!  *


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Wednesday April 16th, 2003 

6am 35 min cardio (i needed that one)

8am 1/4 cup of rice, 5 egg whites, 1tbsp glutamine plus supps.

*NO CHEATING TODAY!!!!!*

It seemed like 45 hours between these meals. Geuss it was because i ate about 4000 calories yesterday.

10:30am  1.5 scoops of protein powder, 2 tbsp pb
(decided to cut fruit out today and do 2 fats instead)

12:30pm ohhhh no here it comes   this meal was soooo bad, ass still feels tight though
tin tuna, 1tbsp hempoil, 1.5 cups of broccoli

3:30pm  Man am i hungry. 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 2 tbsp peanut butter

K i have to go to check out my macros on fitday. I will post them later cause i have no idea what  i am taking in.

*CRAP!!! I made the mistake of going into the kitchen when i was hungry and i had 1 cherry tomato. * 

6:30pm steak and broccoli

  @#*^%# i just cant keep it together this week, i dont know what is going on with me. I feel like i have no power left...Had 5 mini chocolate bars...and 1/2 cup cahsews and 2 cups od sugar filled dry cereal.  

I need some serious help.

Maybe i am going to lay off the journalling til next Monday, cause i hate seeing myself fail like this.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *CRAP!!! I made the mistake of going into the kitchen when i was hungry and i had 1 cherry tomato. *


Did that yesterday and had 2 koolmints 
How was the ass after all that hemp oil?? Mmmmmm brocoili


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Hempoil is good for tight buns. Felt good after i finished eating the aweful tasting meal. My buns will thank me for it in 5 weeks.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> @#*^%# i just cant keep it together this week, i dont know what is going on with me. I feel like i have no power left...Had 5 mini chocolate bars...and 1/2 cup cahsews and 2 cups od sugar filled dry cereal.
> ...



Maybe this would be a great route.  Hey listen, stay strong and realize your body is not accomplishing anything eating that!!!!

Fight it, Jenny!!!!  Your comp is coming soon, make me proud!  But most of all, do it for yourself and if you need your extra curricular activities (the hammock) then do so!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Extra C acitivites hey....ummmm....those are fun. That last comment will be one that makes me resist all that bad food. If you only knew how fun it is/was. 

As you can tell i have dieting brain today...my sentences dont make any sense (well to me they do).

P.S
$199 seat sale to Florida. You ready?


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

hmmnnn......


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Forget it...the offer is no longer available...you snooze you lose...


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

thank you...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2003)

Dave ... when you have hotties offering to come see you, ya gotta act man!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

He doesnt care. He has his own life in Florida and i have mine here. It is simple that way. Plus he is scared of me.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

K now i figured out why i was so brain dead. I did my diet breakdown on Fitday and this is what it said:

1563 Cal.
57g Carbs
83g Fat
187g Protein

So is that too low in cal.? I am 132lbs right now and about 13%. I am 5'9 and am trying to get down to 126lbs contest time (may.24)

Any comments DP and W8?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

Well i am feeling alot better today...after a good sleep...and some thinking.

No  though.

Friday April 18th, 2003  

10:00am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of rice

12:30pm 1.5 scoops of protein, an apple pear 
 *i counted down the minutes til this meal

Here goes the boring diet again people. Sorry. :sad:

Workout 1:30pm

3:30pm chicken breast, 1/4 cup of rice, 2 cups of broccoli/cauliflaur, 1tbsp dressing (opps)
* i thought that i would add in some rice to this meal because my calories were so off the wall yesterday, that the drastic drop on cal. may make me so hungry that i would feel like cheatin

7:30pm steak, onions, 1.5 cups of green beans

Wow almost a clean day. Go figure.


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Dave ... when you have hotties offering to come see you, ya gotta act man!


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> He doesnt care. He has his own life in Florida and i have mine here. It is simple that way. Plus he is scared of me.



Based on the conversation and flow, I'm not catching where this is coming from but in regards to your statement... I think 
NOT! 

I would love to come see you....


Whenever, wherever
We're meant to be together
I'll be there and you'll be near
And that's the deal my dear


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice post Dave. (that was genuine)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

*Friday April 18th, 2003*

Ooooo Hammy Day.....ouch.....

SL Deads (did not have straps  ) 12x45, 10x95, 10x105, 8x125, 6x125
Lying 1 1/4 Leg Curls 9x40, 7x40, 5x40
Toes Elevated Leg Press 10x90, 8x90
Seated Calf Raises (with pulse at top of movement) 8x25, 8x35, 8x35

20 min ab routine 

 I am soo tired now...and can't sit down...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

*Saturday April 19th, 2003*

Woke up at 6:30am? 

8am 1/3 cup of rice, 4 egg whites

*i am going back to 1/3 cup of yams tommorrow instead, the rice isnt working as well

9am workout

11:00am 2 cups of asparagus, chicken breast, 1 tbsp hemp oil

1:15pm i saw some yummy cashews on the counter and snuck a few down the hatch....ummm...bad girl 

2:00pm 1.5 scoops of protein with water

3:30pm apple

* I was running around doing errands, so i ate my food as i got it 

6:30pm steak, onions, 1.5 cups of green beans

Major accomplishment: I went into my supp. drugstore to pick up my comp. dye and i was STARVING. Those detour bars were staring me in the face. I walked outta there with no bar, gulped some water down and drove straight home to have my meal*


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

yes, with that dinky amout of rice, definitely switch back to the yams!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

who you callin dinky mr.?
it fills me up.
but is making me hold water.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

*Saturday April 19th, 2003*

Arnold Presses 10x15, 10x20, 10x25, 9x30, 7x30 (couldn't feel my shoulders during the last 2 reps) *had to laugh at this one. me and my training partner were on the ground laughing cause during my last rep i was looking at my left arm yelling at it "go you damn shoulder...go"

Reverse Pec Dec 10x40, 8x50

Cable Laterals 10x20, 10x20

Incline Lying Laterals 10x10, 9x10, 8x10

Rotating Shoulder Shrugs 10x25, 9x30, 7x30

:45 min. cardio 

Then i tried to put my hair in braids and i couldnt lift my shoulders to do it.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

How long did it take you to do shoulders??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

45 min. then i did 45 min. of cardio.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

were we talking to people  while working out??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

no.
i was making sure that i fully rested between sets so that i could lift heavy each set.
so there david.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

OK... just curious.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

keep that tounge in your mouth. Your drooling all over my puter screen.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

hit the showers, hon!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

Well i am clean now.
But your still a dirty bastard..heehe.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2003)

hey baby!  How are ya?


----------



## kuso (Apr 20, 2003)

Fine thanks Dave...how are you?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

i am awesome. 
the next two weeks are going to be amazing.
just look at my diet and see, i got through dinner without one cheat.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Fine thanks Dave...how are you?




 Real cute, Kuso!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 20, 2003)

I think I should start to worry here....first you call me babe, now real cute


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

*Sunday April 20th, 2003*

Hey its Easter and i get no chocolate. Who even cares. Now that i only have 4 weeks to go, i know that cheating isnt even an option. New found strength i tell yah.


8am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup rice

11am 1.5 scoops of protein, an apple

1pm This was my Easter meal. Salmon, 1/4 cup of pecans, lemon, 1 tbsp butter, and 1/3 cup of rice

45 min of cardio 

4pm 1.5 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp peanut butter

Even though i was running around visiting family and training clients i still ate on schedule and on diet food. I know that i can do it now so there is no excuses from now on.

6pm turkey, 1/2 cup of rice, cabbage, and beets

*You will never effin believe this. I actually went to my family dinner and gave this up: carrots, gravy, yams, stuffing (ummmmmm), paska (ukranian easter bread), ham, and my absolute favorite CHEESECAKE. I had to leave the table when they were having desert, but i came back once they were done. All of this discipline has made me tired though, so i left the families place early.* 

I am very proud of myself though. 

Oh my i just made some yams in the oven for this weeks breaky, and they smell like candy. I sliced them really thin into chip like portions and now they are all crispy, sweet and oh my god i cant wait to eat them.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

hay...what are you doing online Dave?
i thought the puter was broken?
Bunny let you in the house again?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

I may have had way too much rice today, but at least i resisted the cheese cake. Damn it was caramel and scor too.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Fine thanks Dave...how are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I may have had way too much rice today, but at least i resisted the cheese cake. Damn it was caramel and scor too.


way to go on resisting the dark side!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Good job, D! I, or the other hand, failed miserably. We'll spare you of the details......(Damn easter bunny!)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

So go Burn off the extra calories with ya wifey


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I may have had way too much rice today, but at least i resisted the cheese cake. Damn it was caramel and scor too.



Hey! Your will power is great! Good job.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks buff.
I hope that you had a great Easter.
Hugs to you.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

*Monday April 21, 2003*

8:30am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of yams (they are better if they come straight outta the oven)
*note to self, make yam chips thinner* 

11am 1.5 scoops of protein, a small grapefruit (made me feel good, gonna stick with the grapefruit)

going shopping for some new trainers. ummm shoppin.

1:30pm 1/2 cup rice, salmon and 1 cup of broccoli (should have had more veggies cause i am starving already)

:sad: couldnt find any cool trainers at lunch so its shopping after work for me 

4:00pm K i just finished meal 3 and i am already hungry for my 4pm meal. Damn this metabolism just doesnt quit. Geuss that is a good thing. Well i know what  i am going to eat anyways so i will journal it. 1.5 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp peanut butter

6:00pm I ate this cause i knew that i wouldnt be able to finish my workout with out being hungry. 1 tsp mayo and a tin of tuna with one pickle (dont ask me why i put the pickle in it)

OUCH MOTHA!!!! WORKOUT. 

8:00pm well i sure needed this meal after my workout. steak, and 2 cups of asparagus, 6 prunes (opps)


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Just 4???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

4? yah thats what this nerd told me to eat.
your lacking content in your posts today Dave.
must be all that chocolate you ate this weekend.
little piggy.


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Bend over baby, I'm gonna bite you in the ass!  

I was super busy!  Sorry!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

Your aweful Dave.
Leave my  alone.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

*Monday April 21, 2003*

I am just journalling my workout now, cause i was soo drained from my workout last night that i thought i was going to die.

Stationary db Lunges 10x12, 10x20, 9x25, 7x25 (i almost )

Leg Extensions with Top Pulse 10x40, 6x50

One Legged Leg Presses Well they were supposed to be one legged but it turns out that i couldnt feel my legs too well, so more like 1 1/2 leg. 7x90, 8x90, 5x90 (each leg) (well now the  bucket moved a little closer)

As i rolled off the machine i literally crawled to the ab area of the gym. Seriously. I think that i may have over done it.

Oblique raises with 25lb plate 10, 9, 6
Decline Pulse Crunches with 25lb plate 20, 20, 20
Reverse Crunches 20, 20, 20
*these were all done in 3 supersets

Isnt that cute. Jenny  in the gym. How embarassing, well at least i finished my workout. The incident happened after my 2nd superset of abs. Then i tried to walk home, and well lets just say if a rapist was following me home i still wouldnt be able to run.

Now its Tuesday and i have woken up and feel like crap. I cant feel my legs and my glands are swollen. I think that i trained so hard that i broke my immune system down and now i have a cold. 
So i did my cardio sitting down this a.m. and doubled my vitamin c intake.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

*Tuesday April 22, 2003*

Well did i mention that i feel like a big sicky? Yah i geuss i did. 

35 min. cardio (this is the color of my face right now) 

8am 1/2 cup of rice, 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg

I think that i may leave work early today. Hopefully i can get through the day though.

11am 1.5 scoops of protein powder, and 1/3 a cantalope (man i am running outta protein powder again) 

CHEATED: 1/4 cup of cashews 

1pm chicken breast, 1 tbsp hempoil, and 1.5 cups of broccoli

*its alot easier to diet when your sick cause you can't really taste how gross the food is. * 

4pm 1 scoop of protein, 2 tbsp peanut butter

6pm tiny tin of tuna

Workout 

7:30pm tiny tun of tuna, an apple, and 1/4 cup of leftover steak


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

you poor thing! You actually  ed?
That's dedication!

You workout in your aprtment complex? Or have great location to a gym?

Feeling any better?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

*Tuesday April 22, 2003*

I went to my old gym to hang out with the meat heads. had alot of fun. 

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 10x50, 10x60, 7x65

Oh i cant bloody remember. I will have to update this later.

I was so sick that i had to stop cardio early 25 min instead of 45min. Oh well the coughing gave me a good ab workout.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey B.

No i am not feeling any better. I now feel like there are elephants stepping on my chest. Maybe thats why i am so flat.

No, gym is only across the street though.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

*Wednesday April 23, 2003*

VERY sick today (well yesterday now). I mustard (hehe) up enough energy to get 45 min of cardio and a nice hot tub session in.

7:30am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of yams

10am 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1/2 grapefruit

Workout 

1pm 2 tiny tins of tuna ( i am addicted to these) 2 cups of broccoli, 1 tbsp pb (opps)

4pm tiny tin a tuna, 1.5 scoops of protein, 3 tbsp pb

6:30pm steak, peppers, mushrooms, onions

10pm 4 egg whites and a CHEAT slice of cheese (i was so damn hungry i was going to die)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

*Thursday April 24, 2003*

Feeling a tiny bit better...enough to train hard at least.

35 min cardio 

8am 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup of yams, mustard

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein, 1/3 cantaloupe

1pm chicken breast, 1 tbsp hempoil with soya, 2 cups of soggy broccoli (i am going back to asparagus)

4pm 1.5 scoops of protein, 3 tbsp peanut butter

7pm steak, onions, peppers, mushrooms, ad geuss what? yes a tiny tin a tuna. Hahaha.

Tea


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

My poor baby is not feeling good?  Hiya Honey!

Quite impressive stuff I'm reading in this journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks dave.

butt still hurts from those lunges...not doin those for a couple of weeks.


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

don't be scared. 

I just had my client lunge for 48 times non stop (walking)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

i am not scared i just dont like not being able to walk.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey B.
> 
> No i am not feeling any better. I now feel like there are elephants stepping on my chest. Maybe thats why i am so flat.
> ...


hey! you really can pick a location to live...dang, you never have ANY excuse not to work out...
Damn,  just got hungry..must eat..stat!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 25, 2003)

How ya feelin now J?? Hate to say it but it seems everyone around me is sick and i'm the only one stayin healthy 
Maybe we could do some tonsil hockey and i'll give you some of my healthy bacteria


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

hey, meatball! How's things? I have a friend over there in your neck of the woods! She comes bac (reluctantly, I understand) on Thursday. I guess she spent a good amount of time in Perth? she is thinking of moving there...
Might have to check it out myself sometime..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 25, 2003)

PERTH!! wrong side champ this sides heaps better!! 
Pay me a visit when you come ova eh??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

will do! I just found out someone else who wants to come over! Will hook up for some real Aussie brews!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 25, 2003)

Hell yeah!! I'll get some NT stubbies!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

WTF are those???


----------



## Rissole (Apr 25, 2003)

We normally call 250ml bottles stubbies But an NT (Northern Territory) Stubbie is 2ltrs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

2 liters??? Damn! I'm gonna get fuqqed up!
.and y'all drive on the wrong side of the road...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> How ya feelin now J?? Hate to say it but it seems everyone around me is sick and i'm the only one stayin healthy
> Maybe we could do some tonsil hockey and i'll give you some of my healthy bacteria



Not likely perv. You just called me a whore in B's journal. YOUR CUT OFF BUD.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hell yeah!! I'll get some NT stubbies!!



Women don't drink from STUBBIES.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

Biting tongue....Biting tongue.......will....not.....make....derrogatory...................remark.............................J'Bo doesn't want .....Stubbie........................BWHAAAHAAA!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

what woman wants a stubby? i want a long neck baby.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

*blushing* heh heh........okay.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey NT. We need to get some details straightened out soon. I am flying into Edmonton on Wednesday (the 21st of May) evening and leaving on Sunday afternoon. You and the Mrs. will have to stick around after the show so i can meet you two. A hug for both of you. Just watch out for my pro tan. haha.

P.S 
can i call you NT? and what do i call the Mrs.?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

*Friday April 25, 2003*

J'Bo is a happy little girl. 

8am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup of yams

10:30am 1/2 grapefruit, 1.5 scoops of protein

1pm chicken breast, 1 tbsp hempoil, with a tsp of soya (my new fav. combo), 2 cups of veggies

4pm 2 tbsp pb, 1.5 scoops of protein

7pm extra lean ground beef, 1.5 cups of broccoli


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

*?????????????*

Hey pros.

you guys think that i should cut my fruit out next week (4 weeks out)? and carb load the next 2 weekends (3 and 2 weeks)? Then no fruit til 2 days out? depending upon how lean i am? 

i know that after next week the pb is gone?  any suggestions as to what i should sub it with?

I could use some help with this. Please let me know.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not scared i just dont like not being able to walk.



I hear ya on that one babe!  I really do!!!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what woman wants a stubby? i want a long neck baby.




I think I can accomodate that!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Friday April 25, 2003*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> J'Bo is a happy little girl.
> 
> 8am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup of yams
> ...






  Nice to see your egg intake increased (slightly)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

it didn't do do head. It was always 5 egg whites and 1 yolk. 
is that all the suggestions your going to give me?


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

No, I have a lot to tell you but I'll try to respond in depth with you when I have more time.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

ok thanks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: ?????????????*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey pros.
> 
> you guys think that i should cut my fruit out next week (4 weeks out)? and carb load the next 2 weekends (3 and 2 weeks)? Then no fruit til 2 days out? depending upon how lean i am?
> ...



J'bo...I'm here at your request, but I honestly think you should follow what has been working when we advised you, and what you have tried in your subsequent shows...it's hard to improve upon first place......

Our personal opinion would be no dairy of any kind 4, even 6 weeks out (right w8?  )...limit fruit to one or fewer meals a day, berries or GF only...no more apples, fruit can be cut 2-4 weeks out.....carb-up on a 2 X a week schedule, not for weekends, not for multiple meals (till contest week)..and be consistent and discipline no more w8's...err..cheats from here on! 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

ok thanks DP.

i did get first place last time, however the comp. level has risen greatly.

i havent had dairy for a while and i can definately notice a difference. i am going to start carb loading cause i find that i flatten out easily since i dont have a great deal of mass yet. as for the fruit, well next week its grapefruit or strawberries only. what kinds of carb up foods should i have, other than yams and oatmeal?

i was thinking: 1 cup of ww pasta, a banana and a 1/2 cup of rice

what do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

J'bo....you have to accept "flat" as part of the "fat burning territory" that you are now blazing...and not hamper your results w/unscheduled carbs ...  (you will "fill out" with the reintroduction of carbs at the right time, during "depletion week"...I can not give away the secrets that you already possess 

Othe slow burners, *brown* rice, and upon occassion lentils....we would NEVER eat WW pasta on a cut.......

You maintain your "mass"  (even if limited) by heavy lifts w/in your W/O and keeping your protein and fat levels elevated, even if you look flat 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

ok DP. Thanks alot. 

I am scared about this though. I dont think i really know what i am doing. It hard to tell if your flat or just not lean. When i was lifting the other day i looked freaky lean but the past couple of days i look not as lean but eating the same things. man this is all so confusing....your mind plays tricks on you constantly.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Not likely perv. You just called me a whore in B's journal. YOUR CUT OFF BUD.


Ummmm ouch.... In B's journal i was saying that it would be better for us to whore in HIS journal and not YOURS.....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

oh i c. must be the aussie sense of humor. you can post what ever you like in my journal. i knw some times you get a talkin.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

Regarding your question to my goals in that other thread..... i dont know if ive ever really had any???
Just to be as big as possible and then get ripped 
Did you see my latest pics??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 2 liters??? Damn! I'm gonna get fuqqed up!
> .and y'all drive on the wrong side of the road...


Ahhhhh its not the wrong side when ur pissed  



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what woman wants a stubby? i want a long neck baby.


Notice that we still call 2ltr bottles... Stubbies... 
 Thats right babe......


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Regarding your question to my goals in that other thread..... i dont know if ive ever really had any???
> Just to be as big as possible and then get ripped
> Did you see my latest pics??



no where are they?

so how do you know when you have gotten as big as you want to get? cause believe me it will change as you get bigger. Then when does the cut happen? cause you can never be big enough.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

*Saturday April 26, 2003 (4weeks out)*

Oh that made me want to  just typing that...

9am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg

Workout 

12pm 3 tbsp pb, 1/4 cup of oatmeal (dry), 2 scoops of protein powder

3pm 1/2 cup of rice, chicken breast, 2 cups of broccoli

6pm steak, 2 cups broccoli


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice avi J'Bo  You are look'n great!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

thanks buff.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2003)

J'Bo...that avi...is that you?

If it is, all I can say is "Damn!"


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

haha you guys are too sweet.
yep its me two weeks ago.
comp is in only 4 weeks now.
leaner than i have ever been.
feel great.
now DP, W8 and Prince, how long will it take to tighten the skin from the fat loss? anything special i should do?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no where are they?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16071



> so how do you know when you have gotten as big as you want to get? cause believe me it will change as you get bigger. Then when does the cut happen? cause you can never be big enough.


"cause you can never be big enough." 
Prob need to start the serious cut about Early July.
Nice av too J


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

*Saturday April 26, 2003 (4weeks out)*

Push Presses 12x45, 10x55, 8x65, 7x65

Alternating Front Raises 10x8, 10x10, 10x12

DB Laterals 9x12, 9x12, 9x12

Reverse Pec 8x40, 9x40, 6x40

Cardio 
bike: 15min (warm up) 
tread: 20min (1 min rest / 1-2 min sprints)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

*Sunday April 27, 2003*

10am 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup rice (hungry 1.5 hours later)

12:30pm 3 tbsp pb, 1/4 cup oatmeal, 2 scoops of protein powder (hungry 20 min. later)

workout

3:30pm chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tbsp hempseed oil plus soya (hungry 2 hours later)

6:30pm oh boy oh boy. picture this...jenny asking the produce guy if he had any bigger bananas. he looked at me like i was a weirdo. geuss it does sound kinda silly.
roast beef, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp pb, a banana, and 1/4 cup of mashed sweet potatos (never going to be hungry again)

*let you all know how i feel after this one. Yippee. Food food food.


*K i think that i hit my limit on my carbs. Love the banana, pb, and oats potato was too much with the veggies too. Made the mistake of having raw broccoli so now i am bloated. I will try again on Thursday but cut the potato's out*


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Saturday April 26, 2003 (4weeks out)*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh that made me want to  just typing that...
> 
> 9am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg
> ...




Congratulations, Dearie.... it looks like  a great meal plan that day!  Of course, I would (for myself added more egg whites!  )

On a serious side, it looks like your kicking ass!  How do you feel?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

feel great.
you think those macros are ok?
i took the fruit out and added my pb in am.
rice at lunch too.
dont know what to have for afternoon snack though.
thought maybe just some protein and hempseed oil.


----------



## lina (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Sunday April 27, 2003*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh boy oh boy. picture this...jenny asking the produce guy if he had any bigger bananas. he looked at me like i was a weirdo.



Hey dahling I see you are still 'playing' with your food... I should go back and bump your naughty food thread! 

You look fantastic in your bike pic! You will do great in 4 wks! Your arms have definitely grown! What do you do for delts?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks lina...yah food thread...i vagely remember...lol

delts? well i found that when i was doing fitness they were getting overtrained so at the end of last year i stopped training them and only did one exercise  once a week. now that i am not doing routines i have found that doing 2 warm up sets of push presses and 3 working sets works really well. I love arnolds as well i can push them really hard. since you are in fitness and practice routines alot i would try doing 3 sets of 1.5min handstands. those are killer.

Check out my journal for the rest of my shoulder workouts.
Whens your next comp?


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Good morning, girlie!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

morning (says with a yawn)
shoulda seen my legs after my carb up last night.
hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

I'd love to see your legs!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

*Monday April 28, 2003*

7:15am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup of rice (hungry 2 hours later)

*Yes dave i know that your proud of me.* 

10:15am 2 scoops of protein, 1/4 cup of oatmeal, 3 tbsp pb (hungry 2 hours later)

1:30pm chicken breast, 1 tbsp hempoil and soya, 2 cups of veggies (ummm good veggie mix: cauli, broc, yellow and green squash) (hungry 2 hours later)

5:15pm tin of tuna, 1tbsp mayo

Workout 

7:30pm  steak, 2 cups od veggies

*K this diet just bite the big one. My carbs were way too effin low. I am edgy, emotional and i can bloody think. Tommorrow will be as outlined below.*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

*Monday April 28, 2003*

*This workout was from hell....no strength, energy or desire to be there at all plus people kept effin talking to me. Not only that i was emotional and almost started crying (ok i teared) on the lying leg press. Everyone there was working out with a partner or gf/bf/husband/wife and it made me want to get a training buddy* 

Anyways it went kinda like this;

Stiff Legged Deads 10x45, 10x65, 8x95, 8x105, 7x105 (swearing at the straps)

Low Squats on Squat Rack 8x50, 8x50, 7x50 (whining the whole way)

Lying Leg Curls (with top double contraction) 6x40, 5x40, 6x40 (with tears in my eyes)

Calf Raises (on leg press) 12x90, 10x90, 12x90 (motha standing calf raise machine is too small for me, wtf is that all about)

Told you i was edgy.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2003)

Pick me!! Pick me!! I'll train with ya.
Now how much are those airfairs????? 
 Too much.......

"why frown when smiling burns more calories?"


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Monday April 28, 2003*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *This workout was from hell....no strength, energy or desire to be there at all plus people kept effin talking to me. Not only that i was emotional and almost started crying (ok i teared) on the lying leg press. Everyone there was working out with a partner or gf/bf/husband/wife and it made me want to get a training buddy*
> 
> Anyways it went kinda like this;
> ...




Wow!  Looks like a great sweaty workout!  I wish I was your towel boy!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

towel boy  i was telling the owner that they needed some just the other day.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

*Tuesday April 29, 2003*

*Well cardio is going down. I feel like a skinny chick now and dont want to lose anymore LBM. * 

25min HIIT 

8am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup of rice (hungry at 9:30)

10:30am 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1/2 grapefruit (hungry at 12pm and dying by 12:30...so i had to eat)

12:30pm chicken breast, 1tbsp hempoil with KIKKOMAN soya (thats for you Dave), 2 cups of veggies

4:30pm 1/4 cup of oatmeal, 3 tbsp pb, 1.5 scoops of protein powder

Workout 

7:30pm steak and 2 cups of veggies


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> towel boy  i was telling the owner that they needed some just the other day.



real funny!  No, I want to be YOUR towel boy!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday April 29, 2003*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Well cardio is going down. I feel like a skinny chick now and dont want to lose anymore LBM. *
> 
> 25min HIIT
> ...




As very well your cardio should start dwindling.  I saw your Kikkoman comment!    Keep that dog pee away from me!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

you wouldnt know good food if it hit you in the back of your throat.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

Where did you get that from.  I guess in time we'll just see about that.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you wouldnt know good food if it hit you in the back of your throat.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  CLASSIC


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Where did you get that from.  I guess in time we'll just see about that.



In time we will see about that? your weird. what does that mean?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe it means nothing then.......


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Morning J'Bo darlin, have a lovely day today.  Now I want to laugh my ass off when I check back here later!, So keep punishing them boys for me.  Humble their ego a little, thats always a good one.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

The only thing J's ever done for my ego is boost it


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Word


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Word


 yeah i thought so too


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

thanks guys: sawheet, crash, burner, ris, your all the best. thanks for visiting my journal and being so kind......xxx


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Your the only sweety.... sweety.... no one else visits my journal but you..... (and proud of it!!)  Thanks J


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

*Tuesday April 29, 2003*

Narrow Grip Chins (had to use the darn gravitron machine...training partner did not show up again) 8x30, 8x40, 8x50 

*note to self GET NEW TRAINING PARTNER

Preacher Curl (havent done these in months) 10x17.5, 10x22.5, 7x27.5

Bent Over BB Rows 10x45, 8x55, 7x55

Cable Curls (while every other weight went down slightly these went up?) 10x50, 8x60, 8x60

Straight Arm Pushdowns 10x40, 8x50, 7x60


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

I just started a journal,   hint hint,


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

i will check it out.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

Looking good J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Is that a new suit in your avey? Its cute


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

kinda new..however i have about 20 of them...bathing suit and lingerae addiction...as previously mentioned.

how are you doing today?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

*Wednesday April 30, 2003 (24 days and counting down)*

8:30am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup of rice (hungry at 10:30)

11:30am 1.5 scoops of protein (gross PVL carmel dip..sounds better than it tastes), 1/2 grapefruit (hungry at 1:00pm)

2:30pm tin of tuna, 1 tbsp hempoil with Kikko, 2 cups of veggies

*K if i knew that this meal was going to taste this bad i would have stayed hungry for another 3 hours. BLAH. I am never going to substitute chicken for tuna...the hempoil and soya made it taste sooooo bad...i almost gagged...oh wait i did * 

5:30pm 3 tbsp pb, 1/4 cup oatmeal, 2 scoops of protein powder

40 min cardio 

8:30pm *k todays meals could not have been worse....MY DAMN STEAK WASNT DEFROSTED....  chicken breast, 2 cups of veggies*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> kinda new..however i have about 20 of them...bathing suit and lingerae addiction...as previously mentioned.
> 
> how are you doing today?



Great! Thank you. Everyday that goes by is one less school day for me...so I am great  

How are you doing today? ...besides hungry


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

i am smiley...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bathing suit and lingerae addiction...


Girl, you just keep getting better and better


----------



## sawheet (May 1, 2003)

I hope todays meal is a bit tastier,  just think of me as the stevia in your tea cause I am sweet and a good substitute for what you need.   I see that you do chin ups allot, very cool ,I try to do them daily.  Where is your comp going to be held?


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I hope todays meal is a bit tastier,  just think of me as the stevia in your tea cause I am sweet and a good substitute for what you need.   I see that you do chin ups allot, very cool ,I try to do them daily.  Where is your comp going to be held?



lots of chin ups? not too many S but good for widening and thickening the back. Comp. is in Edmonton Alberta.


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

*Thursday May 1st, 2003*

*ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no its May already...i am so not ready and freaking out right now. * 

8:00am 5 egg whites and 1 whole egg (hungry at 10am)

11:00am 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 small grapefruit (hungry at 12:30pm)

*Thats it i just cant take it anymore i HAVE TO EAT.* 

1:41pm chicken breast, 1 tbsp hempoil with KIKKOMAN, 2 cups of veggies

4:45pm 2 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp pb and 1/4 cup oatmeal

workout 

7:45pm steak, 1 cup of asparagus, a banana, 1tbsp pb, 2 tbsp oats (mmmmm carb up)

tommorrow is a new day and a new diet plan.


----------



## sawheet (May 1, 2003)

Hey J'bo I can see your heartbeat through your abs!!   Keep it up you have many fans here!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

thanks Sawheet...you really live up to your name.

i am kinda upset but know that i shouldnt be...i am seeing a good friend of mine on Sunday and we are going to pose together....she hasnt seen me in 2 weeks and so she will be able to tell if i am getting leaner of losing LBM. She is competing at the same competition.

thanks for everyones help....this is why i like im so much....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

I bet she'll say you look terrific. You diet looks good, I bet you look great, too!


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

thanks buff. i will keep on trekkin. ask DP and W8...i always freak out right about this time before every comp.


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

*Thursday May 1st, 2003*

Arnold Presses 10x20, 10x25, 7x30, 5x30 (k that is the heaviest i have ever lifted...new found strength i geuss)

Rope Pulldowns 10x40, 9x50, 7x60 (where did that come from?)

Decline DB Chest Press 10x15, 8x20, 7x25

Hammer Curls 10x15, 9x20, 8x20 (ummm who's arms were these lifting this heavy of weights? not mine..must have multiple personalities)

*Overall this was a wicked workout. I have changed up my training program to upper/lower training until after my show. I think this is going to be great for me. Good start anyways.* 

ohhh soo tired must sleep now......


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

*Friday May 2, 2003*

*well i woke up looking like crap....carb up made me spill....oh well will be better next time* 

8am 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup of rice (hungry at 10am)

11am 2 scoops of protein, 1 small grapefruit (hungry...dying hungry by 1pm)

1:45pm chicken breast, tin of tuna, 2 tsp mayo (hungry by 5pm only cause i was too busy being held up by a crazy man, see below)

5pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil (starving by 7pm)

7:40pm steak


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

*Saturday May 3, 2003*

DB stationary lunges (not looking forward to these)10x20, 10x25, 10x25 (need more weight and lower reps)

Narrow grip seated rows 10x50, 10x60, 10x70 (again need to go up....all of a sudden i am stronger)

Leg extensions (top pulse) 10x40, 10x50, 8x60 (again i dont know where these came from)

Wide grip lat pulldowns 10x60, 8x70, 7x70

I forgot my program at home and so it was kinda screwed up...will fix it up next time.


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

What'd'ya mean by "spill"?


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

i mean i went over board at the muscles are too full.

your looking at my journal now?  thanks.


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

I've _been_ looking at your journal......duh. Where do you think I got the inspiration for the "a better IM" rant? Which subsequently got my arse kicked.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

you were inspired my me hey? how come again 

pm'in yah brotha.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

hey today was supposed to be no carb?? But you'll be close, so skip the veggies in the next meal, and then no carb tomorrow. Then sunday is a low carb day. So you get carbs with your first three meals of the day.


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

So Jenny what changes are you making??,   does w8 suggest no carb days three weeks out or LOW carbs? just curi-ass.  Let me know when yuu are ready to eat those evil desserts, we will do it together and have some twisted dessert fetish thing together.


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

J'bo, I'm going to peek through your journal, I hope you don't mind, I'm reading through members journals for inspiration and suggestions, I seem to be dragging my ass lately..........thanks


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey today was supposed to be no carb?? But you'll be close, so skip the veggies in the next meal, and then no carb tomorrow. Then sunday is a low carb day. So you get carbs with your first three meals of the day.



you told me low carb today and tommorrow and the on the program sunday (high carb).  must be the lack of carbs that i read that wrong. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO vegs at lunch? i am so starving. so no carbs today or tommorrow? shit this is tough....then sunday is low?? no pb til Tuesday???? ahhhhhhh


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> So Jenny what changes are you making??,   does w8 suggest no carb days three weeks out or LOW carbs? just curi-ass.  Let me know when yuu are ready to eat those evil desserts, we will do it together and have some twisted dessert fetish thing together.



going on a carb cycle with help from some people here. I dont believe that W8 suggests carb cycling but you would have to ask her.....oh cherry pie is just around the corner....and cheesecake...sushi ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I am booked for the twisted desert fetish thing though...sorry....


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> J'bo, I'm going to peek through your journal, I hope you don't mind, I'm reading through members journals for inspiration and suggestions, I seem to be dragging my ass lately..........thanks



Of course i dont mind silly...thats what it is here for....ass dragging is a normal occurance so dont worry....just jump back on the wagon and keep on trekkin.


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Of course i dont mind silly...thats what it is here for....ass dragging is a normal occurance so dont worry....just jump back on the wagon and keep on trekkin.


Thanks, I appreciate it............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you told me low carb today and tommorrow and the on the program sunday (high carb).  must be the lack of carbs that i read that wrong. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO vegs at lunch? i am so starving. so no carbs today or tommorrow? shit this is tough....then sunday is low?? no pb til Tuesday???? ahhhhhhh



The first two days are the hardest, but it's shocks your system. I told you about that in the emails. lol Guess you didn't read that part. Yes today and tomorrow no carbs. lol

if your finding yourself hungry all the time between meals, either have another small shake, or better yet, split your meals and have them 1.5-2 hrs apart. However I'm not sure but that new product from avantlabs that I'm going to beta test should solve the hunger pains. I'll let you know what my results turn out to be on that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

So here is the case....when i am training i look REALLY lean and ripped however when i drop the weights i look kinda soft but still cut....how far off is someone to obtaining the in-training-look while not in-training? is this a silly ?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

Sounds to me like you need to increase you LBM to have enough so you look like your flexing when your not. Also try posing/flexing right after your done with an exercise. I've heard this works awesome to help gain muscle maturity as well as getting that muscle tightness when not trainign as well.


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

You know just when ya think you know someone  BAMM  shot to the heart and your to blame, you give love a bad name, a bad name!  Sharing dessert with someone else, probally Richard querr!!.      Cheer up babe 22 days till you win!!! Oh and Sally struthers is enroute to your location so hide all your food.  She may mistake you for a starving etheopian.   I sent my 23 cents so I expect a picture and card from you,  PEACE OUT my little northern friend.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO vegs at lunch? i am so starving. so no carbs today or tommorrow? shit this is tough....then sunday is low?? no pb til Tuesday???? ahhhhhhh



You are woman hear you ROAR!! You are awesome! You must  have on helluva will power. I hope I can learn to be that strong. 

I haven't cheated since I started back - so far so good.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

oh my god will power has nothing to do with it....i have been so tired today from no carbs that i cant even begin to think about food that i am missing....i am brain dead and to make matters worse......

some fuqin nut came into work an hour before closing time...demanding to become liscenced (i work at an engineering association) when we said that he couldnt he proceeded to become hostile...we told him to sit down and wait and we would see what we could do. I of course get the front seat in the office and i get to deal with all these fuqed up humans....he was fooling around in his backpack and made us all very nervous...he pulled out a camera and took a pic of the office...he was obviously high and drunk and so i had to push the panic alarm....the cops came 20 min later (go figure when you need them the most they arent there)....i had to talk to a lady from the police department until they got there to try to give her a description of him when he was sitting right in front of me....she told me that if he made any sudden movements to hide under my desk....i was freaking out and it was about 20min after i took my fat burner (hehe) and so i thought she was going to also call the ambulance cause i was going to have a heartattack....

needless to say it was a terrible experience but i am thankful that no one got hurt....he was taken away in the cop car...freaked me out to hell though

i have been so edgy since that when i was driving home with a friend three guys in a car pulled up beside us and started staring and making cat calls......i rolled down my window and said "YOU FUCKING IDIOTS DO YOU HAVE ANY CLUE WHAT YOU ARE DOING RIGHT NOW...IF YOU DONT SHUT THE FUQ UP I AM GONNA GET OUTTA THE CAR AND BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUTTA YOU ALL" now wasnt that polite of me......needless to day my friend rolled the window up and took away my power window abilities....we sure did laugh about me being so edgy afterwards though....gotta laugh. 

so that was my day.
now i am starving and only have a meal that consists of steak and i have to workout still. Think that i may postponed the workout til tommorrow morning since i had such a rough day. have a bath and relax before i pass out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i have been so edgy since that when i was driving home with a friend three guys in a car pulled up beside us and started staring and making cat calls......i rolled down my window and said "YOU FUCKING IDIOTS DO YOU HAVE ANY CLUE WHAT YOU ARE DOING RIGHT NOW...IF YOU DONT SHUT THE FUQ UP I AM GONNA GET OUTTA THE CAR AND BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUTTA YOU ALL" now wasnt that polite of me......needless to day my friend rolled the window up and took away my power window abilities....we sure did laugh about me being so edgy afterwards though....gotta laugh.



alright, what exactly is in that fat burner of yours. Damn you get rough.  

sorry to hear about he jacka$$ at work, that had to have been nuts. Glad to hear everything turned out alright though.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

hey!
You ok? Your day was alot more intense than mine....
Note to self...neer make cat calls to j'bo....
Hope the bath helps you out...go sleep!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

thanks boys...i am ok now...ready to tackle another day of NO CARBS....just joking it doesnt bother me a bit.

HOLY ABS.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

*Saturday May 3, 2003*

9am 3 BCAA, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg (about 8 horkin pills)(hungry at 11am)

11:30am 4 BCAA, 2 scoops of protein, 1Tbsp hempoil (hungry at 1:30pm)

2pm chicken breast, tin of tuna, 2 tsp mayo (hungry at 4:30pm)

5pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 1/2 tsp hempoil * you know that you are hungry when you sip your protein and hemp shake...when i usually down it as fast as i can over the sink...since i have limited food though now i savor every last drop Sicko.

8pm steak and tea

bedtime= 3 BCAA*


----------



## lina (May 3, 2003)

Hey dahling!

Sorry to hear about your day at work!

Don't worry about screaming like a crazy lunatic woman, my friends do that all the time and they are about 15 years older than you! 

So what are you doing in your next comp? Fitness, Figure or that Strength/Obstacle/Box hopping Comp (I forgot the name)?


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

yah well i am glad that the day is over...just happy that everyone at the office is ok. it was a scary event.

i am doing figure and last year i did fitness and the physique challenge. i am permenantly switched to figure now. fitness routines are too hard on the body and it takes up way too much of my time. i have so many other things i want to do...i thought that this is a good place to go.


----------



## lina (May 3, 2003)

Yes, that's what I was thinking...physique! 

So you are 3 weeks out or so right....

 Can't wait to hear results from this diet with D!

I've been taking BCAAs too and I definitely see a difference...so that's one thing I'd keep taking religiously esp. on a cut.  

How's your website coming along?  I remember you saying something about that...


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

i cant wait to see the results either...i just have to get through these first couple of no carb days.

tommorrow will be 3 weeks out (omg) but i have a photo shoot booked on May 17th and 21st. k now i am freaking out...i have so much to do still.

website hasnt gone anywhere yet..with the new job...new place...and clients i havent had time to do anything yet...these photo shoots will give me some good pics for the site though.

have a good night Lina and thanks for coming to my journal..


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

HOLY CRAP PEOPLE. 

thanks to some key people here....you may think that i am crazy but....already in one day of supp. with aminos and carb cycling....i notice a difference....so

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRO CARD HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRO CARD HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> HOLY CRAP PEOPLE.
> 
> thanks to some key people here....you may think that i am crazy but....already in one day of supp. with aminos and carb cycling....i notice a difference....so
> ...



wohoooo Keep up the hard work.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

well is tommorrow a no carb day too? that will be 3 days in a row and then monday is supposed to be no carb day too. To be honest i dont think that i can do 3 days in a row. I am getting dizzy when i stand up too fast and although i am not as hungry cause i upped my fat a bit...i am ready for bed at 5pm. 

Can i please pretty please have some rice with meal 1 tommorrow and pb with meal 2? common i have been soooo good today ....not even the slightest cheat went in my mouth. i even waited a full 3 hours between meals. So did i convince you yet? plus i have cardio tommorrow in the am after breaky....i will burn the rice off faster than a fat kid eats smarties. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ....i will burn the rice off faster than a fat kid eats smarties. PLEASE!!!!



Hey watch it, I like smarties. roflmao

Yes tomorrow you start following the plan, so the first 3 meals of the day you get 30g carbs each. *But you have to eat the protein first!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

but yes monday is another no carb day. The only time you have 2 no carb days is the first two days. 

But you get a repreive on tuesday because that is the high carb day were you get carbs with all your meals.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

Oh no geuss what...it happened again....more yelling at drive by pigs...can't men get it into their minds that cat whistling out the car window is #1 embarassing #2 childish #3 not going to get them anywhere #4 pisses the hell out of us women....i am reconsidering implants cause of you damn sicko's


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hey watch it, I like smarties. roflmao
> 
> Yes tomorrow you start following the plan, so the first 3 meals of the day you get 30g carbs each. *But you have to eat the protein first!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



  oh baby that means a low carb day tommorrow or regular scheduled high carb day? I have no problem eating my protein first (i always do). The schedule says that Tuesdays and Sundays are high carb days. So tommorrow is low or high?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2003)

We musta typed it wrong:

Monday, Wednesday, Friday = No Carb
Tuesday, Saturday = High Carb
Thursday, Sunday = Lo Carb

Sorry if we got confused about the terms.  

You never get 2 carb days the same in a row is a way to remember it. 

So tomorrow is Lo, and tuesday is Hi


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

Got it Thanks. I can live with lo carbs.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2003)

now how will I know your not gonna go overboard on the PB?  I"m gonna need a promise here.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

i just bought a 2kg jar of it at Costco. ummmmm.
only 2 tbsp at meal two though....i promise.


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2003)

*Sunday May 4, 2003*

8am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, and 1/4 rice (yippee)(hungry at 11am)

11am 2 scoops of protein, 1/2 grapefruit
(hungry at 1:30pm)

2pm 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup of veggies, 2 Tbsp pb (oohhhhhh yessssssss)(wasnt hungry til 5:15pm)

5:15pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 1/2 tsp hempoil
(hungry at 7:30pm)

8:30pm  steak a bison patty and tea


Well i definately wasn't that hungry today. I actually did not even enjoy my pb too much. Now Tuesday...pb and oats...thats another story.

Will be able to get through tomorrows no carb day...no sweat..

My abs are feeling really tight.


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh no geuss what...it happened again....more yelling at drive by pigs...can't men get it into their minds that cat whistling out the car window is #1 embarassing #2 childish #3 not going to get them anywhere #4 pisses the hell out of us women....i am reconsidering implants cause of you damn sicko's



 EH!!!!!! Just because of one MOFFO,you won't get BIGGER BREAST?????
What's his addresse,we'll go talk to dat asshole!!!
  



How was training this aft??? EH????
Xtra cardios????


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2003)

No Dero no extra cardio's i only did my regular 30 min. session.

And about the implants...i am not going bigger...just fuller and more perky...i like having small boobies...stickin with an A cup...more than a handful is a waste (unless they are real)...in my opinion anyways.


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> more than a handful is a waste (unless they are real)...in my opinion anyways.


 No..... more than a mouthfuls a watse...


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

sorry ris i stand corrected.


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)

My wifey has small ones too just nice to cup in one hand and Liiiicccckkkk


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

*Monday May 5, 2003 (19 days)*

8am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg (hungry at 10:30am)

11am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil (hungry at 1pm)

2pm 2 chicken breasts, 1tsp mayo
(took me til 3pm to finish my chicken...geuss my tummy has shrunk to the size of a dime)

5:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 1/2 tsp hempoil (hungry at 7:30pm)

workout

8pm steak and tea

BCAA= 3 in a.m, 3 pre-wo, 4 post-wo


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

*Monday May 5, 2003 (19 days)*

Push Presses 10x65, 8x75, 7x75

Ez Bar Curls 10x27.5, 8x32.5, 7x32.5

Cable Crosses 12x30, 9x40, 8x40

Overhead Cable Extentions 10x40, 10x50, 7x60

Upright Cable Rows 12x40, 10x50, 9x60

Yippee i got through it...oh yah and i did abs of course.


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)

Yeeeck  i'm not looking forward to a no carb day!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

you have a no carb day as well?

i will get through it....cause tommorrow is oatmeal and pb day. plus when your abs feel this tight you tend not to care too much. after 20 weeks of dieting i think i can get through today. unless some male pigs make cat calls at me....then i am gonna go off on them.


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)

Dont worry about them babe... I will have a no carb day when u get closer to my comp


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Monday May 5, 2003 (19 days)*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Push Presses
> 
> Ez Bar Curls
> ...



Ok what the heck are push presses?  I've seen this a few times now and don't know what they are?

Also since this is an upper body day, were's the back exercise?

here's what I'd reccomend:

Chest:
Incline DB Press
Cable Crossovers

Back:
Pulldowns
Low Cable Rows

Arms:
EZ Bar Curls
Rope Pressdowns supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions

Shoulders:
Upright Rows
Side Laterals 
Bent Over Laterals


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

Push presses are like military's only you use your legs to help press...thus being able to lift more weight.

Ummmm i put my back with my lower body cause i can train them harder this way. 

I do have all of those exercises in my schedule...but with the lack of energy i have i am not going to be able to do more than 5 exercises. 

I organized my workout to hit the body parts that i need to focus on more. 

Well i am seriously too tired to even come onto the site and type today. This weekend was really tough...just life wise and i am kinda down right now :sad:

Weekend went something like this: 
oh wait i can barely remember what i did cause i can't effin think 

fri: work, crazy man and cops, errands, posing, more errands, and up late on puter
sat: friend effed up my whole day by cancelling plans, training, errands all over town, dead by 8pm, puter for a bit ay 1am 
sun: training clients, posing, again friend screwed up day by cancelling, tough time dealing with ex, errands, over to other exes and even tougher time dealing with him, worked, home to prep meals late at night, thank goodness i got to relax for a couple of hours talking to a friend of mine, then only got 5 hours sleep and now i am struggling to get through the day.

so that was my whining session. now i am done.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like good reasoning, I was just checking up on you. 

Tomorrow is a high carb day.  you get carbs with all your meals. 

Hope this week goes better. Smile you get carbs tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

I am smiling cause of the oatmeal and pb tommorrow.

You know the pb you told my that i could have yesterday with meal 3? i actually did not even like it. Weird.

CAN I PLEASE have a d.pepsi with this meal? please pretty please. I am dying over here.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

are there carbs in it?  I don't remember I don't like diet soda. 

If there are, no you can have it tomorrow, but if there aren't ok but only one.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

ahhhh. well i did not actually know how many carbs were in d.pepsi's cause i never drink them (but i was going to make an exception) so i just went to check and 105g... geuss no d.pepsi for jenny til after the comp. thats ok cause i dont really care for them anyways.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

Since when does Diet Soda have carbs?


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

it doesnt? i could have sworn that the side of the can said 105g...could have been my eyes though..i am not really with it nowadays. Will double check.

Thanks Jodi.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

J'Bo sweetie ... should we be buying tickets for the morning show or evening show?


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

probably morning cause that way you get to see everyone...they are doing major eliminations for the evening show.


Well on another note...kinda feeling a bit better cause i just had a breakdown in the washroom...damn emotions...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

Well with a little research here ya go: 

http://www.pepsi.com/pepsi_brands/product_info/dietpepsi/index.php

no carb, so enjoy one. 

Cool, your gonna have a cheering section at your show.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

Hey DV.

It takes me like an hour to get 2 chicken breasts down...and i am only able to do 1.5 scoops of protein and then i get nauseous..that ok?

Boy dont i make competing sound fun...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

Stretch it out til 5 or 5:30 for the shake. And if ya still can only do the 1.5 scoops that's cool because the 2 chicken breasts is a lot of protein. 

Then have you last meal around 8:00  but don't forget your pre and post workout BCAA's.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

oh i dont forget my pills...however i do forget my name sometimes... the courior just came here and i started crying cause i forgot my name... gotta laugh...cant do anything else.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

Damn girl, you do have alot on your mind. Go beat the hell outa some weights tonight, and get lots of rest so you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

yes i am gonna go kill myself at the gym tonight...aww nothing like self torture...and a good nights sleep.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Monday May 5, 2003 (19 days)*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 8am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg (hungry at 10:30am)
> 
> 11am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil (hungry at 1pm)
> ...



That is really not a lot of calories is it? Do you get hungry a lot or is it satify you pretty well?


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

K buff i am rolling around laughing at this one. Am i hungry? well only 20 min after my meals. Isnt this a low calorie diet? ummmm yah thats why i cant think. Tommorrow is high carb day though. Banana, oats, pb, and rice. OHhhhhhhhhhhh yahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Tommorrow is high carb day though. Banana, oats, pb, and rice. OHhhhhhhhhhhh yahhhhhhhhhhhh.



Yaaaahhhhhh!!! for J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

Just got back from my workout and it was AWESOME 

I have sooo much energy right now  i think it's because in only 12 hours i get to eat carbs. Plus i am leaner then heck right now. I think i can even see my ovaries. 

Well ok i am not that lean but i feel tight and good. Gotta remember this feeling on Wednesday when i am suffering through my carbless day. 

18 more days baby. What a breeze. Actually more like 11 til photo shoot. Can't wait to get in that water. 

man do i have mood swings. only a couple of posts ago i was a real grump...now


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

Hey DV.

Can i eat blackberries on my carb days instead of grapefruit or strawberries? they are in season

o yah and another thing. i downed my 2 scoops with 1 1/2 tsp of hemp over the sink in one gulp....went down ok like that. 
i jsut pretended that people were cheering "big muscles, big muscles" behind me so i wouldnt


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

hahah good job. Dang you'd give me a run for my money in a drinking contest, lmao that's how I drink my shakes almost all the time. 

and yep blackberries sound awesome. Enjoy, wanna send me some?

Glad to see your workout went awesome to. Now remember to get some rest.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I think i can even see my ovaries.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

rest? oh yah....bath and cozy bed for me...after i whore for a bit..


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Awesome work J! You too D!

....and I don't want to see your ovaries!  You are funnyy !!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> rest? oh yah....bath and cozy bed for me...after i whore for a bit..



YES! Rest...your time is getting short. Rest while you can.


----------



## sawheet (May 5, 2003)

Sounds awesome J'Bo just be carefull with the cardio not to much!,


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

cardio only 3 times a week for 30min now.
it feels like i am always forgetting to do something when i go to the gym....feels good though. thanks.


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

*Tuesday May 6, 2003*

7:30am  5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup of rice (hungry at 10am)

10:30am 2 scoops of protein, grapefruit(too damn sour...so done with grapefruit)(hungrier then yesterday...whats going on?...hungry by 12pm)

1:30pm-2:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5cups of veggies (took me forever to eat)

5:00pm OHHHHHHHH BOY 2 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp pb, 1/4 cup of oats

Workout 

8pm steak, 2 cups veggies, banana

BCAA= 3 a.m, 3 pre-wo, 4 post-wo


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

*Tuesday May 6, 2003*

BB Squats 10x95, 10x105, 8x125 *could have done more but i was too shy to ask for a spot*

Bent Over BB Rows 10x45, 10x55, 8x65

One Legged Press 8x90, 8x90, 8x90 OUCH!!!! 

Narrow Grip Seated Rows 10x70, 8x80, 8x80

Leg Extensions (with top pause) 10x50, 7x60, 7x70 

Seated Calves 10x45, 9x55, 7x65

Ohh someones not walking tomorrow.


----------



## sawheet (May 6, 2003)

Hey where the heck are you!,  I just wanted to let you know that I dropped by the firehouse last night to have some coffee with the boys  andddddd   I only had a sliver of cake!!  I really do mean a sliver, you could actually fold it in half it was so small!!  I did that for you baby, I suffer for you


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

once again you have made me lmao...you keep doing this and i am gonna have to ass left to laugh off.

Cake hey....you wanta send me some of that? shhhhhhhhh. dont tell anyone.

Well i am getting through the day....carbs arent all they are cracked up to be....so over rated....it took me an hour to eat my bloody lunch again...this peanut sized tummy of mine doesnt take much...however after an hour i am hungry again.

too many carbs at lunch so i only had 1.5 cups of veggies...but i ate all my protein...good girl i am...hey dv.

its almost pb and oats time


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> once again you have made me lmao...you keep doing this and i am gonna have to ass left to laugh off.
> 
> Cake hey....you wanta send me some of that? shhhhhhhhh. dont tell anyone.
> ...



Grapefruit has sweets in it, causing your craving sooner than the day before.   So switch that to strawberries and add the oil into the shake for that one. 

and woohooo proud of you for eating all that chicken, cut it back to one piece on the days with carbs. and stick with 1.5 on the no carb days. 

wohoooo ya ready for your PB and oats?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Cake hey....you wanta send me some of that? shhhhhhhhh. dont tell anyone.




       

   Not til after you win!! Then you can have a big piece to celebrate.


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

not going to win...but i am gonna be my best.

i will make those changes.

can i please cut these carbs on high carb days though? cause i feel like a fatty.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2003)

well I beleive in ya, and think your gonna win.  Just do your best though and that'll be awesome. 

I PM'd you, but yeah we'll cut back a bit on the carbs on the high carb day, but your still gonna have some in each meal.


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

some carbs are good...just 2 cups of vegs. seems like alot now...tummy is now a penny size.....ummmm banana was good though...had it with 1 cup of asaparagus and steak....mmmmmm


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

oohhhhhhhhh belly is soooo full.....


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

*Wednesday May 7, 2003 (17 days)*

7:30am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg
(not too hungry....day is awesome so far...easy as hummm...a protein shake )

10:30am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil (hungry at 12pm but i got busy and forgot about it)

1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts (haha what a joke...1.5 chicken breasts are much better than 2)(hungry at meal time)

4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil (hungry at meal time)

30 min. cardio 

7:30pm steak and tea

yah yah and the BCAA's (oppps i forgot the pre-wo one )


----------



## sawheet (May 6, 2003)

Honey your intestines must be like a slip-n-slide with all that oil!!  Food goes like "hey whoa where we going so fast  ahhhhhhhhhhh  whats that"  relax its just stomach acid  "ahhh, oh that was not bad here we go again wait what the hell were going to fast " scotty beam us up" ahhhhh   that water is cold!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Honey your intestines must be like a slip-n-slide with all that oil!!  Food goes like "hey whoa where we going so fast  ahhhhhhhhhhh  whats that"  relax its just stomach acid  "ahhh, oh that was not bad here we go again wait what the hell were going to fast " scotty beam us up" ahhhhh   that water is cold!!!!


 Nice one Saw...


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

stop being weirdos in my journal...sawheet i expected better material from you...and ris a simple laugh?...come on people...its not carb day and i need some funnys.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

well as i was packing my meals into my carry around cooler today...i relized that my no carb days food doesnt quite require a carry on cooler.....the damn food all fit into one small zip lock bag...now thats scary


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Sorry babe I was tired last night and coming off a Thermo buzz, you know how it is


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

*American man arrested for selling illegal carbs to Canadian*

An american citizen was arrested for selling illegal carbs to a Canadian Fitness professional.  He was also charged with the intent to cause bodily harm.  He was caught under her desk with the contraband in hand and residue in his mouth. When the canadian was interviewed she seemed very disturbed  " this evil bald but extemelly sexy man, just would not let up, he almost forced me to eat a carb.  " he kept saying aww just eat one you will like it baby"  She could not be reached for further comment, co workers state she is probally lost in the parking lot looking for her car.  The american is being held without bail at the Atkins center for health, that alone is torture according to the locals.  One local stated that he should be forced to carb load with no exercise for a week, and take ephedra every 2 hours!!  The Carb terrorist alert has been raised to severe due to this incident, expect longer that normal times for you dessert at the cheesckae factory.  Alos expect tupperware inspections at your local gym.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

:j'bo is dying laughing here:  

Now that is funny.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

Looks like all is going well, glad to see it.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

going well but had to make some adjustments cause those were just too many carbs for my tummy to handle. Feel so much better today. Hey during my last week...maybe last 5 days should be no carbs? and last time i only cut my salt out 3 days pre-comp. i think i am going to do it for a week. What can i have other than protein shakes...they have alot of sodium in them.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

Oh, I'd do things very differently pre-comp.

I'd cut all carbs at 10 days out.  Last 2 days before the show, carb load.

Salt load (eat as much as possible) up until 4-5 days before the show, then drop it completely.

Drink gallons and gallons of water daily, then cut all fluids 24-36 hours before the show.

Eggs have to much natural salt for the last few days, and I'd cut all protein at 10 days out.

Good luck.  What comp and when?


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2003)

Hi J'Bo   

I'm not qualified to give you week before diet advice but I can share an experience.

I competed 10 years ago (damn I'm getting old!)  Anyway, another competitor from my gym doing the same show sort of took me under his wing.  I didn't know much about precontest dieting so I listened to him.  He had me deplete for 5 days before the show.  The plan was to carb up the morning of the show before prejudging.  It was a disaster for me.

I looked better the week before the show than I did that day.  And I looked WAY better 2 days after the show.  (after some pigging out).  I don't know nearly enough to suggest what you try but I can tell you that 5 days of depleting was a really bad choice for me.

Good luck, lady!  I'll be watching your journal and rooting for you.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh, I'd do things very differently pre-comp.
> 
> I'd cut all carbs at 10 days out.  Last 2 days before the show, carb load.
> ...



Cut carbs= 10 days out? ok
Salt= good cause i am taking in a crap load right now
H2O= doing it
Protein= you mean cut protein powder right? not protein? what am i gonna eat then?
Comp= Canadian Nationals (CBBF) Figure division in Edmonton on May 24th


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

NG= well i am feeling alot better with no/low carbs then with high carbs and so i am gonna play it by ear...as long as i keep my fat i think i will be ok (i hope). I carb loaded on fruit last comp (in march) and it went well...still dont have the loading and pre-stage thing down yet though....McDonalds believe it or not makes me look the best....funny


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

5 days of depleting is a GREAT idea.

Thinking you can supra-load your muscles with glycogen (giving you that full look) starting the morning of the show -- BAD idea.

Which is why I said a 48 hour carb load (with high GI carbs the night before) is a good idea.

You cannot supracompensate your muscles with glycogen, unless they are fully depleted first.

BTW, above I meant to cut all protein POWDER.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

ok so cut protein powder and eggs...so i am pretty much gonna eat steak and chicken for 10 days? man thats expensive.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2003)

Common method, but if you have never carb loaded this can be risky to try for the first time before a show, you could end up looking puffy.

Use a 6 day cycle that begins 6 days out from the competition. Begin the cycle with the first 3 days lowering your carbohydrate intake down to as low as 50 grams per day, (equivalent to a small potato). Then the last 3 days out from the competition you will carb load, as high as 100 grams per hour right up to the event.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

Fruit is a BAD carb load because it preferentially refills glycogen liver stores rather than muscle stores.

Here is what you do.  Assume the show is Sat.  Last weight w/o is wednesday.  Thursday morning do all you posing etc.  Then do 20 minutes of HIIT, then 30 minutes of low impact cardio.  Then do 2 sets, VERY light weight 20 reps, for each bodypart.  VERY light, no burn, etc.

You should be FULLY depleted.

Immediately thereafter have a shake with 100g of dextrose or other glucose polymer.

Then eat LOW GI carbs for the rest of the day.  Brown rice, sweet potatoe, and oats are best.

On Friday, eat VERY small, but frequent meals that inlcude small amounts of chicken, and HIGH GI carbs.  Last meal is at 9 pm.

Saturday is treated similar to FRIDAY.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

wow thanks alot guys....my comp is on  a sat. and it is hard because we have 6 physique rounds 3 in a.m and 3 in p.m.

your help is very appreciated.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

oh i forgot to mention....i have a photo shoot on Thursday and then the comp. is on Saturday. Maybe i should skip the posing on Thursday since i will be doing it in the shoot?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

You could eat talapia in place of the steak but your town does not have it. Just dont experiment to much, if it aint broke dont fix it. You will do fine your a winner.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i am a weiner? not nice.  i called all over the place looking for that fish and no luck...i planned out my diet right until the comp. date with help from the guys and i feel much better now.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Perv


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

Ready to laugh people?

On my way home from work i was crossing the street and some guy skreched his brakes and rear ended some woman. This guy that was walking beside me goes "i saw it....i saw it...he was staring at you and rammed into that woman". I just giggled and kept walking...he then turns to me and goes "well you should cover up more you know wear baggy pants and long sleeves'. 

Now i know that you all think you know what i did next but no i did not curb stomp the guy or rip his nuts off...instead i politely said "honey i am not changing my clothes because there are pigs in this world that can't drive"... and then i walked away.

BTW i am wearing a FUCKIN turtle neck and lose pants...
He is so lucky that he did not say that 3 days ago cause i would have killed the motha. 

Oh yes and i looked back as i was walking down the street and the guy who hit the lady was still staring at me....LOSER.

Thus ends the story of my adventure on the way home from work.

Time to train.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

That's beatuiful J.....


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

funny hey ris.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Frickin canadians   J/K


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

I had a smash similar but not a few (15) years ago...
A friend of mine (female) call out to me "hey Pete!" I looked for her in the crowd on the side walk for just a bit too long.....


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

too funny....this is the forth time this has happened minus the jerk telling me to go change.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

You'd be getting a complex wouldnt ya  now THATS funny!!


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

We need to make a sign, J walking!   A silouette of Jbo on a sign strutting across the street.  J walking -when lights are flashing yellow, speeding fines doubled if you are a fat idiot.  Do not woop or whistle while Jbo is walking or you will be dragged through the streets by your lame ass fat feet and your big fat beer belly will be left all over the asphalt in a bloody mess.  No more T.V dinners for you loser boy now go home to your pathetic life, get the 20 y/o porn out and spank it because JBO will never talk to your dungeon and dragon playing ass!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

k now my journal is looking alot more interesting.

gotta love it.

just got back from cardio....mmmmm cardio...sweaty and hot.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

Shaaawingggg


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

sweaty in seattle, no wait thats another movie


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

*Thursday May 8, 2003*

8:30am 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup brown rice (hungry at 11am)

11:30am 2 scoops of protein, 5 strawberries, 1 tsp hempoil (hungry at 1pm dying by 2pm and had to eat)

2pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 cup of vegs.(too sad to be hungry)

*Cheated: 2 cookies 

5pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil (too busy to be hungry)

8pm steak and tea

Bad bad day....*


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

*Friday May 9, 2003*

DB Laterals (drop down sets)10x12, 8x15, 8x15

Rope Pulldowns (superset)10x40, 9x50, 7x50

Hinge Pushups (superset)10, 10, 7

Swiss Ball Flyes 10x12, 8x15, 7x15

Lying Incline Laterals (superset) 8x8, 8x8, 8x8

Bent Over Laterals (superset)10x8, 10x8, 10x8 

Cable Curls10x50, 7x60, 6x70

Oooooo that hurt.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Swiss ball flys nice jenny! Good job on the diet for the day.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

thanks sawheet...wasnt even that hard...the hardest part of the day was reading that fuckups posting in the other thread...man some people...if i was a dude i would be embarrassed...he gives men a bad name....anyways he makes me laugh afterwards...idiots ha.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

He dosen't give men a bad name J....
Cause he aint one!!


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

well he is the type of guy that talks like that but in reality he would grovel at his womans feet to be taken back after he pissed her off, imature fuckstick thats all


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

ris= good point

sawheet= well worded...fuckstick 

I was just thinking...i cant wait to start a journal called "J'Bo's after comp. ELC journal....stands for Eat Like Crap....i am gonna make people sick.

Oh i forgot to tell you guys the good/bad news. When i was doing cardio this evening i read in the paper that Krispey Kremes are coming to Canada and they are expecting them to be here in Winnipeg within 6 months.... oh no i am so gonna be a fatty


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Are we going to change your crossing sign to  WIDE LOAD!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i hope not...i think it would be wise if i just never ate one....then i would never know....after my first comp i ate 2 donuts a day for a month...still only gained 5 lbs off of my comp. weight....couldnt walk down the street without huffing powdered sugar though...


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

2 a day omg, I would have huge love handles if I did that!!  But then again I do drink so thats my bad!  If i got you drunk on tequilla you would be sooooooooooooo funny, you would probally fight someone, cool.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

fight or #$%* i have issues when i drink....well about 5 years ago was the last time i drank (ok i got drunk at the end of March after my comp....only took 3 drinks and i was a goner)


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Three, shit one stiff one should do you in when your in comp shape!  Fight and %&^%  would be cool, make up sex  arrggggggggggggggg


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

G nite babe gonna go sleep now


----------



## sawheet (May 8, 2003)

Mornin JBo I hope you are having a great day, take the day off and enjoy it!!! FUQ work i am stuck at work for 48 hours arggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

take the day off?  thats a good one.

day is going ok although i am not going to see the light of day for any months to come...thanks to the government. The federal government has issued a new privacy law that will come in effect on Jan.1 of 2004 that will cost us billions. Every business owner or internet company will be effected and there is so much work to do before then. They arent making any annoucements because it would kill everyone and screw up the politicians so close to election time. We dont have all the details yet however at our association we now have to take over 10,000 members and redo all of our admissions, investigation proceedures and every single step we take has to be re-worked and evaluated to accomidate this new law.

No specifics yet but any one who has personal information about anyone...has to have permission from that individual...regardless of how big your business is or what you do....there are many other rules that come along with this but i cant even begin to think about what this is going to do to our entire economy. I will post the link as soon as i get it....cause it is going to effect us Canadians dramatically.

They are not protecting us....only the convicted....finger prints? maybe against the law....banking information?....future shop has info on what you bought from 1999...well not anymore..you can go and ask them to destroy that info and if they dont they can be sued and reported to the gov.....marketing ideas? down the tubes..no databases no mailing lists...WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## MJ23 (May 8, 2003)

Well Jbo' - its called Privacy Law.


But I see where you coming from, I have heard of speculations, but an actuall follow - through, I did not know that was coming


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

yes i know...it is an extreme privacy law...and they are ready to enforce it....the banks are the number one violators of this law already... and they have been warned....this means that alot of criminals are going to get away with murder...mark my words.

i will post the link to the limited info. that those bastards give us...what makes me mad is that they are going to heavily enforce it but not announce it.


----------



## MJ23 (May 8, 2003)

What happened to smiling and burning more calories

as 'HOT' as you look...


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

i am smiling still....nothing stops me from smiling...i even smile when i cry sometimes.

Thanks for the compliment...i have a vein through my abs today..ahhh the excitments of a competitor.


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

i am starving and i want a cheat....can i please have a cheat....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....


----------



## sawheet (May 8, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dont do it!!  I cheated a little today and I am repulsed  j/k.  Stick in there kiddo, there is allot of ppl behind you!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am starving and i want a cheat....can i please have a cheat....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....i need a cheat.....



after your competition you can.   

until then NO!!!!!!! CHEATS FOR J'BO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

i cheated...i feel like shit....had a bad day.....had a nervous breakdown....cryed for 20min uncontrollably.....dont want to do this anymore....found out that there are over 30 girls in the comp. already....look like shit....first time i havent smiled in months...did i mention that i cheated and had 2 cookies....no workout cause my meeting ran late......have about 30 hours of work to-do this weekend....not ready for the comp.....hate this


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Suck it up girl!! You know you'll be stoked after....


----------



## sawheet (May 8, 2003)

I had two cookies today too, that is weird.  Anyway JBO dont worry hit the reset button tomorrow you will feel better. It does not matter if there is 300 girls you will beat them all.  I highly doub you look like shit, remember what you told me last night "its all in our head"


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i cheated...i feel like shit....had a bad day.....had a nervous breakdown....cryed for 20min uncontrollably.....dont want to do this anymore....found out that there are over 30 girls in the comp. already....look like shit....first time i havent smiled in months...did i mention that i cheated and had 2 cookies....no workout cause my meeting ran late......have about 30 hours of work to-do this weekend....not ready for the comp.....hate this



2 COOKIES!!!  Thats what your worried about??? Girl! Don't sweat it. You are so good all of the time, it won't hurt a thing. Just get back on your plan and remember you can do it. Everyone needs a cheat now and then.  Now you can get mentally set for the ass whoop'in you're gonna give all of those substandard girls.  You are hot, babe.  You will be great!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

see? You have so much support here. 
Like Buff said...two cookies? That won't even affect you. It's like trying to stop a runaway train with a speed bump your metabolism is so fast rightnow.
Maybe your brain needed that little cheat. just do not do it againan you will have no problems.

From the pis you have here, you have nothing to worry about. You are lean and muscular! That smile of yours is infectious!
You just hang in there, kid..and you will kick ass!


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> That smile of yours is infectious!
> You just hang in there, kid..and you will kick ass!



Ditto....

Don't quit J'bo, you are on the cutting edge
and will beat the other girls with half of your 
brain tied behind your back....

Go Get Some Victory Girl 


*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

thanks guys and baby buff...you all make me smile again.

low carb days are hard...i had so many things to do yesterday that i got overwhelmed...little stresses seem like mountains to climb right now.

there are many many girls competing against me...it is hard to say what they are going to be looking for...if they want a softer more curvey physique i think that i have a good chance. ...however there are many ex fitness (very experienced) and female bodybuilders that have entered...should be interesting to see...and a VERY LONG show.

they are going to cut down to top 15 in the first round and so some of us may travel all that way and not even wear the other two $$$$$$ suits. 

well i am gonna do my best and just have fun...

i am going to make a new journal for the last 2 weeks that will soley be for figuring out my diet and training. so we can gab in here but that journal will be be strictly for diet and training advice.

dv, riss, sawheet, buff, dfinest, and of course my special friend b...thanks


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

*Friday May 9, 2003*

8am 6 egg whites, 1 yolk (hungry at 10am)

11am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil (hungry at 12:30pm)

1:45pm 1.5 chicken breasts (fooood i need food 4:15pm)

5pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil 

Workout

8pm steak

*as of monday i will be posting all my food and training logs in my new journal...but this is still open for my senseless gabbing.


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am gonna do my best and just have fun...



Thats whats its all about eh??
Ya wouldnt do it if it wernt fun :


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

well...not having fun right now (last 4 weeks)...but once i get on stage....i love it....

can't wait to hear all about your comp..... you champ...


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Thats why im doin it, when i was stage manager last year i saw how awesome it was for the guys and girls on stage.
Gotta get into some posing practice. 
Bit disapointed right now, w8 cant look after my diet..... 
Hmmmmm next plan...


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

*Saturday May 10, 2003 (14 days out)*

 Well it's crunch time 

8:30am 1/2 cup brown rice, 6 egg whites, 1 yolk (hungry at 11am)

12pm 2 scoops of protein, 4 strawberries, 1 tsp hempoil (hungry at 2pm and almost killed some people in the mall cause i did not have my food...luckily some nice guy warmed my food up in GNC...lol)

3pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 cup of veggies

6pm 1/4 cup of oats, 2 tbsp pb, 2 scoops of protein

8:30pm steak, 1 cup of veggies, banana

well only 7 days and my photo shoot is here...i have alot to do in the next week...hopefully all goes smoothly....and its doesnt rain next weekend....brrrrrr rain on the beach with only a bikini to cover me.....yikes.

feeling pretty good and i know that i will be just fine...thanks to everyones support.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

I just finished doing 20 min of quarter turn practice...i feel SO MUCH MORE confident about my condition now....i am lean enough and i think i may just have a shot of top ten...who knows when it comes to the judges...however i feel really good.

only 13 more days. and counting.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

wohooooo   

awesome to hear that confidence starting to build.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Saturday May 10, 2003 (14 days out)*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> brrrrrr rain on the beach with only a bikini to cover me.....yikes.


Hmmmm could get a bit nipplie eh??


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

yes ris... i will bring some bandaids to cover me up 

confidence....of yes the confidence is building....i just went for my final fitting and my seamstress had to take the waist in 2" and make the butt smaller.....i am borderline illegal butt coverage now...i like to push the limits..

we are required to cover 1/2 of the "gluteus maximus" aka ass...but jenny always squeezes her butt when they measure it so that it looks narrower than it really is...then when i get on stage the suit fits nicer than all the others....

plus i tell all the girls who i give special quarter turn lessons to....never never never let anyone walk in front of you when the judges ask you to switch postitions....bite the sides of your tounge to make sure that you smile all the time....and last but not least....say to yourself over and over as you walk on stage " I OWN IT".....gives you attitude that makes you stand out....it has always worked for me....now RIS i wanta see you "own it in Sept" you got it...

BTW i did not get my workout in today...and i am tooo tired to do it tonight...plus my gym is closed....i thought that tommorrow may be ok.....


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

Do the bandaids really work?? 
Some great tips (not refering to nipples) there J.
Own it?? *It was made for me babe*


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

as far as the bandaids go... i dont know its only a tip my mom said once...i tend to just celebrate that i even have nipples left after dieting....so i am gonna enjoy them and showem off if its cold...they need some attention too you know.

(oh god i can just hear the posts after this comment...dave is going to have a hay day....not to mention. kuso. pb. nt. etc.)


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

I'll start eh???
I'll give your nipples all the attention they need..... 
please.... please...


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

good start....next? 

just jokin...well i am done for the night...  talk later


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)




----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

Did you see Zoolander he practiced turning left his whole life, it was funny to me


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

ummm no i missed that one..haha.

so how you doing? hows the shoulder feelin?


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

It feels good I numbed it with alcohol all weekend, hehehe


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

The question of the day is HOWS JENNY!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

alcohol? you bad boy...haha.

i am doing good. gonna make some cookies right away...i do it every year for my step mom...she loves my cookies....i know its toture but i know once i am done (only 12.5 days) i can eat an entire batch to myself...

however my workouts were non-existent this weekend because i have been running around trying to get myself organized for the show...i am almost done....yippeee. 

photo shoot stuff is already to go for next weekend and i am pumped....even got my smarties ready for my carb up and i am so excited to eatem....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

wohooooo your way to organized. hahah

       

Have a few of those smarties for me, while your at it.


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

Smarties, cool   I like the cookie idea, I would eat a dozen today if i had some


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

smarties....not just yet....as for me being organized...well yes i have a problem with being a neat freak and to-do list maniac...never forget anything that way and i am always prepared....well almost always.


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

where is jumping on sawheets love wagon, on that list


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

your funny sawheet...why you got some food on that wagon? cause i am STARVING.


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

Yes tube steak smothered in underwear would be the main course.


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

We just ordered pizza we just ordered pizza!!!  naner naner naner!!!!!!!                I just raspberried the screen and got it all wet, im gonna get up and do a dance now   brb    the other guys think I am an idiot.  Jokes on them I drive the truck haha


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

how dare you talk about ordering pizza in my journal...your gonna get a beating mr.


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

Ya but its that high protein no fat no carb pizza that everyone is talking about, i heard it sucks so dont worry   Finnaly a beating!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

*Sunday May 11, 2003*

8:30am 1/4 cup of rice, 6 egg whites, 1 yolk (starving by 11am)

11:30am 1/3 cup of frozen berries, 2 scoops of protein (dying by 1pm)

2pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 cup of veggies (hungry by 4pm)

5pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil (dying by 7pm)

25 min of roller blading 

7:30pm steak, d.pepsi (as i sat there and watched the family eat: scalloped potatos, ribs, garlic bread, salad, and cheese cake )

LAST DAY IN THIS JOURNAL FOR MEAL AND TRAINING LOGS


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2003)

It's now an offical whore thread!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 12, 2003)

J'bo...
good to see the ATTITUDE
kicking back in....
Now "GET SOME" 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

get some what?? booty?? yah i need booty....

I still got plenty of attitude believe me...


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

*What the Hell is Going on?*

Did i miss something here people?? 

Whats going on here....this forum has sucked in the pw/bad humor department this past week....WHERE DID THE FUN GO?

*Now come on people lets play....man i am dieting and need some good laughs....RIS...SAWHEET...DAVE....BUFF....KUSO....DE MAYOR....CRASH.....BURNER....NT....PEOPLE WHERE ARE YOU??* 

I count on this site to make me giggle through my starvation diet and countless hours of work....so lets go....even insult me for godsakes.....but SOMEONE do something fast before i fall asleep in this forum..


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

I do not mean the above statement to be insulting or rude....i just need some action here....you all know what kind of action i am talkin about...I love the site for info when i want it....but lets kick it up a notch....do i have to post a thread to egg you guys on?


----------



## sawheet (May 12, 2003)

Hey cut me a break I just logged on, damm I hope you have extra batteries around cause if that thing gives out halfway through LOOK OUT.


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

i am single sawheet...you forgot?....Costco (bulk superstore) gives AA battery discounts to single women in their prime.  i am well stocked and NEVER run out.


----------



## sawheet (May 12, 2003)

Oh I figured that thing used a tractor battery, and diesel fuel.


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

nope just a little help is all i need....this conversation is so done..


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

I thought I posted something here...hmm...
how odd..

What kid of help are you in need of?? Maybe I can help?
Have you had any explosive episodes of late, yourself?


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

burner...are you drunk? what the heck does that post say?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

nope. not drunk...was finishing a 22 hour long day..after not getting much sleep all weekend...dang, I am just busy...

I only misspelled one word......


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

why you so busy? gettin booty all weekend?


----------

